# Rick89 2013 Journal



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Well thought it was time for a new journal, kick up the butt and better focus and drive than 2012, was a tough year for me personally and alot of priorities took away my real drive, hopefully this year can be alot better and reap some better progress, plan is to compete as much as possible as still only competed twice and train events more as they also havent been worked properly in 2012.Sitting at 18 and half stone would like to hit 19 stone in better shape than i am now by summer, Also need to eat healthier, not bodybuilder healthy but better than last year, still big cals but less crap

plan to film majority of sessions, post daily diet and anything else, for better read than last journal also

current main lifts are

squat 240

deadlift 300kg

overhead 130

goals for end of year are

squat 270

deadlift 330

overhead150

Will be kicking things off tonight with deadlifts


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Eat like a bodybuilder rick and reap the strength benefits mate ;-) good luck!


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

mal said:


> Eat like a bodybuilder rick and reap the strength benefits mate ;-) good luck!


thanks buddy will try, my will power is weak in the food depo lol

tonight went ok, felt smooth and where it should be

deadlifts

60kx3

100kx3

140kx1

180kx1

work sets

(80%)247.5kg x 2 reps

speed deadlifts

(65%)203kgx3 reps for 8 sets

stiff legged deadsx3

borx3

rev grip pdownsx3

good morningx3

lower back is fried now


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

had mega crap and stressfull day so couldnt wait to get to the gym, kept it pretty easy and light as im going to do my first event session in ages tmoz, test my knew knee wraps out on my nemesis event the yoke lol

tonight was

push press

warmup then

120kx3

120kx3

120kx3

120kx3

120kx3

strict press

80kx10

80kx10

80kx10

80kx10

seated behind the neck press

80kx10

80kx10

80kx6

80kx6

done delts are on fire carn wait to do some events tmoz ;-)


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Will be following Rick, good luck mate. Looking forward to seeing daily diet too.


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

Strong fcuker!

I'll follow this mate

Best of luck to you


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Huntingground said:


> Will be following Rick, good luck mate. Looking forward to seeing daily diet too.


thanks mate

diet is in desperate need of improvement ttoo few meals and the quality of them is shocking, now xmas is out of way will sort


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Hotdog147 said:


> Strong fcuker!
> 
> I'll follow this mate
> 
> Best of luck to you


thanks buddy support will help me from getting bored haha


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

just cooked up a kilo of chicken breasts for tmoz, get this diet back where it should be asap 

started my cycle of just test but had to stop short so although not jabbed for 10 days should be some enanthate in my system

hoping to start test tren enanthate and some dbol next week if possible

cant wait


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

How long have you been lifting mate? Any comps lined up?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Good luck mate, strongman not my thing but l admire the guys on here who do it.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Huntingground said:


> How long have you been lifting mate? Any comps lined up?


been training for strength for 18 months seriously but have never really dedicated myself for very long, before that messed about on and off for few years but bodybuilding style and no deadlift etc

got royal counties open (april) and wales strongest man open (june) this year, very heay so got ALOT of work to do lol


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Milky said:


> Good luck mate, strongman not my thing but l admire the guys on here who do it.


cheers buddy great sport, will get some vids of my strongman training for the read


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Awesome Rick smash it .


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

ewen said:


> Awesome Rick smash it .


cheers viking

really excited for this year and scared of loooking like a baby at opens haha


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

Looking great again this year Rick,,nice one buddy..

Thats some serious strength there,,,,,way to go:thumb:


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

subscribed big lad!

200kg speed deads :-o ffs lol


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Subbed and i know you will get those lifts,you got the 300k i said you would easy,you have what it takes physicaly to be the strongest on here,if your not now and all you need is consistancy to go all the way mate,good luck.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Rick89 said:


> cheers viking
> 
> really excited for this year and scared of loooking like a baby at opens haha


Haha ;-)


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

thanks for the support guys means alot helps me stick at it

today didnt go quite to plan couldnt train events (long story) so was p!ssed off

decided to try new knee wraps and find where im at with squats as havent squatted properly for so long and need to work out % for programme

warmup

60kx10

100kx3

140kx3

180kx1

220kx1

knee wraps on

250kx fail,

did the lift but was tad high due to bottling it with no spotter so wont count this and will work off 1rm of 240 for next few weeks, going to do more hypertrophy and volume for legs to pack some meat on them,


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

was a pl in the gym this morn doing deads with plates just on one side of the bar,looked good imo

have you heard of this move mate or tried it.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Good luck Rick. Will be keeping an eye on your progress:thumbup1:


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Mingster said:


> Good luck Rick. Will be keeping an eye on your progress:thumbup1:


cheers Ming support highely appreciated as always big man


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

mal said:


> was a pl in the gym this morn doing deads with plates just on one side of the bar,looked good imo
> 
> have you heard of this move mate or tried it.


no not heard/seen of it mate??


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Rick89 said:


> thanks for the support guys means alot helps me stick at it
> 
> today didnt go quite to plan couldnt train events (long story) so was p!ssed off
> 
> ...


perhaps follow mings merciless squat routine buddy


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

mal said:


> was a pl in the gym this morn doing deads with plates just on one side of the bar,looked good imo
> 
> have you heard of this move mate or tried it.


T bar row :whistling:


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

ewen said:


> perhaps follow mings merciless squat routine buddy


what is the routine? smolov??

later in the year for sure but at the moment need to train hard for comps


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

today diet not great still but will be fully on the ball monday

1-whey, gol top milk, oats

2-kfc lol

3-whey, gold top milk oats

4-chicken, some cnp flapjack and litre of gold top milk

5-whey,gold top milk oats

6- mince, milk and cashew nuts


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

just cooked kilo of chicken and 300g mince for tmoz meals

want to start eating everything from decent foods no junk


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Rick89 said:


> what is the routine? smolov??
> 
> later in the year for sure but at the moment need to train hard for comps


rick what comps you got lined up ?


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

ewen said:


> rick what comps you got lined up ?


so far mate just royal counties opens and wales opens

BUT...money permitting i plan on competing in every comp i can this year , would like to do atleast 5-6 comps


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

tonight felt strong and easy, very pleased

strict press

warmup then

60kx5

80kx5

90kx6

90kx6

90kx6...left reps at 6, could have done more but want a little in the tank

close grip bench

warmup then

110kx5

130kx5

130kx5

130kx5

130kx5

then some pushdowns, extentions and dips

tris felt like they were going to burst


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Nice pressing mate .


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

ewen said:


> Nice pressing mate .


thanks mate really want to make it better this year, bw is up and cycle isnt even in full force yet, should see pressing increase

gut is the biggest its ever been though at the moment haha


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Haha yeah I'm trying to get mine down a bit lol


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

ewen said:


> Haha yeah I'm trying to get mine down a bit lol


lol, fk that mate im going for the power gut look this yr haha

looking at bodypower looks good events mate might join ya


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Rick89 said:


> lol, fk that mate im going for the power gut look this yr haha
> 
> looking at bodypower looks good events mate might join ya


That be good mate , events do look awesome .


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

quick update guys

no training today tris feel fried did 30 mins cardio hr ay 120 out of boredom and my god it helped my appetite haha

just eaten 15 egg whites, 200g oats in water and 100g pineapple

going to have 1 pint milk and cup of cashew nuts before bed


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

Hey mate not had chance to read through this one yet but I've always noticed you have good size lats. Do you isolate them or have they just come with the big compound back moves ??


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

1010AD said:


> Hey mate not had chance to read through this one yet but I've a
> 
> lways noticed you have good size lats. Do you isolate them or have they just come with the big compound back moves ??


hey up fella

just deads and rows, sometime throw pulldowns and chins in

there actually my weak point if you saw me avi just a good pic lol


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

hey guys no weights again tonight just 30 mins cardio

just had 2 steaks with cheese, pizza stuffed crust, bowl of nachos with loads of cheese and salsa and huge apple crumble with cream

lol

tmoz will be nice and clean haha cardio makes me hungry as fck may keep it in my routine for good

deadlifts tmoz boom


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

cardio is awesome when you weigh as much as us .


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

I'm going to start the cardio again...

One of these days:whistling:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Mingster said:


> I'm going to start the cardio again...
> 
> One of these days:whistling:


when you say cardio , cardio leaves the country lol


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

Rick89 said:


> hey guys no weights again tonight just 30 mins cardio
> 
> just had 2 steaks with cheese, pizza stuffed crust, bowl of nachos with loads of cheese and salsa and huge apple crumble with cream
> 
> ...


I enjoy following your journal mate purely for the fact your daily eating is always awesome.

Making me hungry though


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

tonight felt good, strong and easy

deadlifts

warmup

100kx2

140kx2

180kx1

belt on

(85%)270kg x2

speed deads

(70%)6 sets of 3 @222.5kg

stiff legged deads 3 sets of 8 160kg

bor 3 sest of 8 at 120kg

rev grip pulldown 3 sets of 8 whole stack

good morning 3 sest of 8 at 80k


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Coans looks good mate .


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

ewen said:


> Coans looks good mate .


cheers mate

its feeling really good , tough ad fck but feel awesome


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Good lol


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

Hey mate had a read through now and compared to last goals them goals are well doable if there is such a word. You hit your 300k dead and not far of the rest of the lifts so you can only go up. Have a feeling it will be a good year for you and i look forward to the videos, not many post any up so good look with it all mate.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

1010AD said:


> Hey mate had a read through now and compared to last goals them goals are well doable if there is such a word. You hit your 300k dead and not far of the rest of the lifts so you can only go up. Have a feeling it will be a good year for you and i look forward to the videos, not many post any up so good look with it all mate.


cheers buddy

yes had alot on my plate last year aswell in my personal life and work was scary busy, this year im in a much better place to take my training up a notch hopefully will go to plan 

will video my deadlift next session, camera been silly and wont come on at the moment lol


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

today was

log

80kx10

90kx5

100kx5

110kx4 just failed 5th

close grip

60kx10

80kx10

100kx10

120kx10

130kx8

140kx3

incline few sest of 100k for 15 reps


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

Rick89 said:


> today was
> 
> log
> 
> ...


I love that closing statement, just a few sets of 100k. lol.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

XRichHx said:


> I love that closing statement, just a few sets of 100k. lol.


cheers buddy havent done any chest work for a while should get this up fast

pressing is a weakness but its getting there


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

Rick89 said:


> cheers buddy havent done any chest work for a while should get this up fast
> 
> pressing is a weakness but its getting there


I wish I had your weakness numbers. Keep the journal up mate, good inspiration for the weaker member like myself.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

0



XRichHx said:


> I wish I had your weakness numbers. Keep the journal up mate, good inspiration for the weaker member like myself.


keep at it buddy and youll be smashing out big weights in no time


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

tonight session

5/3/1 for becnh week1

bench

60kx5

80kx5

100kx5

102.5kgx5

120kx5

135kx5+3 (8 total)

hammer incline x 3 sets heavy

dips

bwxload

bw+20kx6

bw+40kx6

bw+50kx6, then drop weight and loads with just bw


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Nice dipping Rick. I always appreciate a good spot of dipping


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

cheers big guy

get to around 100kg added to bw on these should see some strong tris for log press


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

cheers big guy

get to around 100kg added to bw on these should see some strong tris for log press


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Rick89 said:


> tonight session
> 
> 5/3/1 for becnh week1
> 
> ...


Great dipping mate, I need to do more of these. I'll make a mental note


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

little sneaky pic, not like me to take pics lol

3 weeks into test cycle sitting at 18.5 stone

coan routine giving my back a little more mass , should grow alot by week 10


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Huntingground said:


> Great dipping mate, I need to do more of these. I'll make a mental note


all the big presser rate them so thought i would hit them hard this yr


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

I'm by no means a big presser but got up to 60kg added x8 before the pains in my elbows made me have a break lol. Haven't trained upper body for over six weeks at moment but will be starting back in a couple of weeks...


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Mingster said:


> I'm by no means a big presser but got up to 60kg added x8 before the pains in my elbows made me have a break lol. Haven't trained upper body for over six weeks at moment but will be starting back in a couple of weeks...


i was getting a dlight niggle in bicep tendon on elbow doing them so will keep an eye on that

60kg times 8 plus ure bw is strong ming very strong


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Rick89 said:


> i was getting a dlight niggle in bicep tendon on elbow doing them so will keep an eye on that
> 
> 60kg times 8 plus ure bw is strong ming very strong


Aye, I know a couple of lads who have had elbow problems from heavy dips so keep an eye out. I'm sure I could have added a bit more weight to these but the pain got way too bad towards the end. Will be going back to benching after a break of around a year when I get back to full training.


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

Your back looks sick mate! :thumbup1:


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

cub said:


> Your back looks sick mate! :thumbup1:


cheers mate not quite there will be by week 10 of coan, after adding tren and dbol in ;-)

plus upping the food this week


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Subbed


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

backs getting bigger rick:thumb:


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

mal said:


> backs getting bigger rick:thumb:


yes mate the new deadlift routine building muscle aswell as strength, would like more lat and less bf

give me time lol


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

Crazy wide back mate! Good going.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Rick89 said:


> yes mate the new deadlift routine building muscle aswell as strength, would like more lat and less bf
> 
> give me time lol


andy bolton does alot of rowing ,pully rows,,hammer rows etc mixes it up well...


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

how u finding Coan program Rick? fancy trying it myself tbh.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

XRichHx said:


> Crazy wide back mate! Good going.


cheers mate, i dont think its that wide, its thick from deads but need to do more weighted chins for lats

will be adding them this week


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Jim78 said:


> how u finding Coan program Rick? fancy trying it myself tbh.


love it mate, has you working very hard but is highely rated but alot of big deadlifters

terry hollands, laurenc shahealia both used it alot

will be filiming next coan workout on thursday which is 280x2 then speed with 230 or so if i recall rightyl


----------



## TwoCanVanDamn (Jun 22, 2012)

Rick89 said:


> little sneaky pic, not like me to take pics lol
> 
> 3 weeks into test cycle sitting at 18.5 stone
> 
> ...


Backs looking good mate. Remind me, do you blast and cruise I can't remember?


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

Rick89 said:


> love it mate, has you working very hard but is highely rated but alot of big deadlifters
> 
> terry hollands, laurenc shahealia both used it alot
> 
> will be filiming next coan workout on thursday which is 280x2 then speed with 230 or so if i recall rightyl


cool mate, be good to see the vid dude,need to bring my squat up tbh, think am gonna do Smolov for 4 weeks of hell lol


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

TwoCanVanDamn said:


> Backs looking good mate. Remind me, do you blast and cruise I can't remember?


no mate always have breaks off completely every so often also never do PCT

will probably blast and cruise till end of summer now for competitions but blast wont be alot


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Jim78 said:


> cool mate, be good to see the vid dude,need to bring my squat up tbh, think am gonna do Smolov for 4 weeks of hell lol


i really want to try smolov or the russian master but havent got time with strongman comps this year focus needs to be on that, after summer i will be for sure really looks brutal


----------



## TwoCanVanDamn (Jun 22, 2012)

Rick89 said:


> no mate always have breaks off completely every so often also never do PCT
> 
> will probably blast and cruise till end of summer now for competitions but blast wont be alot


How do you feel never doing pct? Does your libido take a hit? I personally feel like **** during and after pct, no libido for quite a while sometimes. I'm thinking about doing a blast and cruise myself this year


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

this is how i roll...me and the daughter just smashed lunch mmm


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

TwoCanVanDamn said:


> How do you feel never doing pct? Does your libido take a hit? I personally feel like **** during and after pct, no libido for quite a while sometimes. I'm thinking about doing a blast and cruise myself this year


not really mate still very active sexually, i am only 23 so maybe will need to be sensible soon lol

also i have 2 children and dont plan on having more


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

also my cycle arent very big really and often onl have test so maybe that helps recovery who knows


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Subbed rick!


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

Rick89 said:


> also my cycle arent very big really and often onl have test so maybe that helps recovery who knows


I think I know what you mean by this, I done a test only cycle recently, I done probably ten days worth of pct. felt fine, libido dropped slightly but no ill effects at all. I think the hcg I used helps a lot.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

mikemull said:


> Subbed rick!


thanks mate support is what makes me carry on plugging away means alot


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Rick89 said:


> i really want to try smolov or the russian master but havent got time with strongman comps this year focus needs to be on that, after summer i will be for sure really looks brutal


every comp on sugden has your name in it lol


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

ewen said:


> every comp on sugden has your name in it lol


haha put my name down for loads last yr but just didnt have the motivation to train and turn up lol


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Rick89 said:


> haha put my name down for loads last yr but just didnt have the motivation to train and turn up lol


lol im gonna be picky this year and try get strong first :lol:


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

ewen said:


> lol im gonna be picky this year and try get strong first :lol:


you had an awesome run last yr though mate cant argue with that

i need to do events more but its a nightmare, so limited


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Rick89 said:


> you had an awesome run last yr though mate cant argue with that
> 
> i need to do events more but its a nightmare, so limited


yeah i am happy with last year fcuked off i came 4th at uk`s novice and fcuking up on my best event is just soul destroying in a comp .

i think i did enough event training and comps to stand me in good stead feel confident now so im happy , dont over do events rick as you know thats where you will pick up an injury , will have to do a comp sometime , i wonder if josh ever turned pro ?


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

ewen said:


> yeah i am happy with last year fcuked off i came 4th at uk`s novice and fcuking up on my best event is just soul destroying in a comp .
> 
> i think i did enough event training and comps to stand me in good stead feel confident now so im happy , dont over do events rick as you know thats where you will pick up an injury , will have to do a comp sometime , i wonder if josh ever turned pro ?


haha lol at josh turning pro

deffo will see eachother at some point this yr

no danger of me training them too much only got access to farmers and log lol


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Rick89 said:


> haha lol at josh turning pro
> 
> deffo will see eachother at some point this yr
> 
> no danger of me training them too much only got access to farmers and log lol


make your own rocky style , farmers log yoke is all you need really mate .


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

just got the event list for first comp in april, they look ggood cant fckin wait time to et training hard......

1-Steam engine harness pull - 25 meters

2-115kg Log press reps

3-280 Deadlift reps(no suits, no sumo)(straps ok)

4- 5 Flips of tyre(320kg) 300 yoke 20 meters or Fingals finger

5- 110 kg farmers for distance

6- Stones snooker 110kg(1 points) 120kg (3 points) 145kg (5 points)


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

did some arsm bodybuilding style tonight nothing exciting..lol

await the flaming haha


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

last meal of the day ,15 egg whites,150g oats,beer cake lol


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

yesterday was events in the snow lol, great session feeling it today

log c+p (clean on first rep)

40k x 8 x 2

60k x 8

80k x 6

90k x 3

100k x 3

110k x 3

Yoke (around 20m)

160k x 2

200k x 1

240k x 1

280k x 1

300k x 1..think i dropped this once from what i remember

320k x 1

yoke was tough, got alot of work to do on heavier weights with it and get used to it, not done any for a while and never really been heavy on it yet so should improve and will make sure to do as much as possible

keg run and carry

run of 20mtrs grab keg and run back, 3 kegs total, weighing 60kg each

did this 3 times, great cardio never done any before and suprisingly enjoyed it, most of burned some cals was starving all day after the keg carry haha

all in all good session, alot of work to do though


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

Nice going Rick, all this reading makes me wanna try it tbh (some strongman stuff)


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Jim78 said:
 

> Nice going Rick, all this reading makes me wanna try it tbh (some strongman stuff)


you should deffo go for it mate, great fun so much more fun than gym work, and greta buzz competing, everyone in comps id super friendly and great atmosphere too

also no better feeling that breaking a pb on an event, first stone lap etc awesome

what do you weight mate there are plenty of under 80,90 105 comps aswell as open weight


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

Rick89 said:


> you should deffo go for it mate, great fun so much more fun than gym work, and greta buzz competing, everyone in comps id super friendly and great atmosphere too
> 
> also no better feeling that breaking a pb on an event, first stone lap etc awesome
> 
> what do you weight mate there are plenty of under 80,90 105 comps aswell as open weight


Ayup Rick, am 96kg atm but think under 90 would suit me best, been looking at some novice type beginner ones, 105 is a bit of a step up as some would have 10kg on me.

I agree though mate, why a started powerlifting, got fed of crap gym routines, lost all motivation mate!


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

tonight was squats

squat

warmup with bar x 2

60kx10x2

100kx5

140kx5

180kx5

200kx6

220kx3

230kx2

knees a bit sore from yoke yesterday and everything a bit tender, felty comfy though considering neglected squats as of late,will implement 531 next week and get on the road to a 260 for squat by summer


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

diet today so far

1-15 egg whites oats in water

2-steak, gorumet burger with cheese bacon and chips

3-15 egg whites, oats in water

4-same

5-2 steaks and cheese


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

Rick89 said:


> diet today so far
> 
> 1-15 egg whites oats in water
> 
> ...


That's a lot of eggs, why do you leave out the yolks though?


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

XRichHx said:


> That's a lot of eggs, why do you leave out the yolks though?


alright mate, i know im going to add a few whole eggs in

does anybody know fat/pro in whole egg

im lazy so cba using google ;-)


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

hey guys nothing interesting today did easy bodybuilding type high vol workout for change, hit a incline bench of 130x5

diet has been solid today and improving all the time

1-4 sausage, 4 bacon on bread ...(last bit of junk now for forsee able clean cals only)

2-15 Egg white, 100g oat in water, 300ml grapefruit juice

3-250 chicken, 100g oats, 300ml grapefruit juice and banana

4-pre wo- 60 malto,20g bcaa,5g creatine,vit c..20mg dbol 

5-intra wo-100g dextrose,20g bcaa,5g creatine

6- post wo- 2 egg whites, 80g oats in water, banana and 3 slice pineapple

will try for two more meals of red meat and nuts no cho

feel full and strong today, weighed just under 19 stone after eating all day


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

Diets looking good Rick but wouldn't a bit more protein post workout be better ??


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

Rick89 said:


> alright mate, i know im going to add a few whole eggs in
> 
> does anybody know fat/pro in whole egg
> 
> im lazy so cba using google ;-)


Rick mate, large egg normally 12g pro 10g fat bud


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Jim78 said:


> Rick mate, large egg normally 12g pro 10g fat bud


Bloody hell, that's a big egg Jim 6-7 grams of protein I would say, and about 5 grams of fat.

http://www.livestrong.com/thedailyplate/nutrition-calories/food/generic/large-egg

http://www.fatsecret.com/calories-nutrition/generic/egg-whole-boiled


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

i have a 13 egg breakfast :lol:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Looking good on latest back pic Rick!

And all that food looks goooooood


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

Mingster said:


> Bloody hell, that's a big egg Jim 6-7 grams of protein I would say, and about 5 grams of fat.
> 
> http://www.livestrong.com/thedailyplate/nutrition-calories/food/generic/large-egg
> 
> http://www.fatsecret.com/calories-nutrition/generic/egg-whole-boiled


perhaps i was reading the per 100g bit like a **** lol

suprised i honestly thought more bud but looks like your right!


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

cheers guys will add a bit more whole in that case maybe 3 whole in the egg meals??


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

1010AD said:


> Diets looking good Rick but wouldn't a bit more protein post workout be better ??


hey buddy, the idea is with the pre wo and intra drink there is an abundance of amino acids delivered already

but do need to increase overall daily protein so maybe your right i should add more here

any ideas guys??


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Rick89 said:


> cheers guys will add a bit more whole in that case maybe 3 whole in the egg meals??


no thats what a ***** bodybuilder would do , us strong dudes would double it then add 3


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

R0BLET said:


> Looking good on latest back pic Rick!
> 
> And all that food looks goooooood


thanks mate diet is a work in progress but getting better everyday, this year my focus is to eat alot like a bodybuilder and from better clean sources of food then last year

i dont want to have a stroke at 30:lol:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Rick89 said:


> hey buddy, the idea is with the pre wo and intra drink there is an abundance of amino acids delivered already
> 
> but do need to increase overall daily protein so maybe your right i should add more here
> 
> any ideas guys??


insulin with pro/carb shake then steak and tatties hour later .


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

ewen said:


> no thats what a ***** bodybuilder would do , us strong dudes would double it then add 3


haha ok mate will do :thumb:


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

ewen said:


> insulin with pro/carb shake then steak and tatties hour later .


i used a low dose of 3iu of novorapid with my pre shake 15 min before session

first ever time using slin was just an experiment really, pumps was fckin silly still pumped now from last night haha


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Mingster said:


> Bloody hell, that's a big egg Jim 6-7 grams of protein I would say, and about 5 grams of fat.
> 
> http://www.livestrong.com/thedailyplate/nutrition-calories/food/generic/large-egg
> 
> http://www.fatsecret.com/calories-nutrition/generic/egg-whole-boiled


cheers mate, will work out what amount will be best today


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Rick89 said:


> i used a low dose of 3iu of novorapid with my pre shake 15 min before session
> 
> first ever time using slin was just an experiment really, pumps was fckin silly still pumped now from last night haha


haha yeah i do it post for recovery .


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

ewen said:


> haha yeah i do it post for recovery .


weeman suggested a low does pre was very safe he said he uses 2-3iu with meal and 4iu pre wo

just testing the waters really not running it as such just yet but couldnt help try it

covered myself with tonnes of carbs as fat gain is little concern to us strongman


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Rick89 said:


> weeman suggested a low does pre was very safe he said he uses 2-3iu with meal and 4iu pre wo
> 
> just testing the waters really not running it as such just yet but couldnt help try it
> 
> covered myself with tonnes of carbs as fat gain is little concern to us strongman


yeah low dose with meals is ok but 3-4 massive blasts is far better ive got 20 refills in fridge i might bang em all in one go lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

ewen said:


> no thats what a ***** bodybuilder would do , us strong dudes would double it then add 3


Pmsl I had 3 whole eggs at breakfast 



Rick89 said:


> thanks mate diet is a work in progress but getting better everyday, this year my focus is to eat alot like a bodybuilder and from better clean sources of food then last year
> 
> i dont want to have a stroke at 30:lol:


Nobody wants a stroke at 30!! Well, depends what kind of stroke 

Clean food is the way mate, and one big blow out each week :beer:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

R0BLET said:


> Pmsl I had 3 whole eggs at breakfast
> 
> Nobody wants a stroke at 30!! Well, depends what kind of stroke
> 
> Clean food is the way mate, and one big blow out each week :beer:


exactly mate


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

One massive meat feast pizza a week lol!!!!


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Strong squatting this week Rick, I'll have to pick my game up, this dieting lark is making me weaker, I like the idea of strongman where I can eat what I want, when I want


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

Huntingground said:


> Strong squatting this week Rick, I'll have to pick my game up, this dieting lark is making me weaker, I like the idea of strongman where I can eat what I want, when I want


I don't train for strong man but i do like to watch it and look at it this way, i wouldn't say you should eat what you like when you like coz then you risk putting on fat which can slow you down in the events where speed and strength is needed so its a case of balancing it out


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

1010AD said:


> I don't train for strong man but i do like to watch it and look at it this way, i wouldn't say you should eat what you like when you like coz then you risk putting on fat which can slow you down in the events where speed and strength is needed so its a case of balancing it out


I don't think Brian Shaw or Big Z are particularly worried about a little adipose tissue looking at their figures.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Huntingground said:


> Strong squatting this week Rick, I'll have to pick my game up, this dieting lark is making me weaker, I like the idea of strongman where I can eat what I want, when I want


cheers mate, im trying to keep it clean now for health reasons,

squats were ok but will be alot better soon as have been neglected


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Huntingground said:


> Strong squatting this week Rick, I'll have to pick my game up, this dieting lark is making me weaker, I like the idea of strongman where I can eat what I want, when I want


cheers mate, im trying to keep it clean now for health reasons,

squats were ok but will be alot better soon as have been neglected


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

tonight session

deadlift

warmup

60kxlaods

100kx3

140kx1

180kx1

220kx1

260kx1

300kx1.........filmed it but dont know how to upload lol, was easy had 310 in me but want to leave some in the tank

tbar rowsx3

pulldownsx3

re grip p downsx3


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

food intake been spot on also, big clean from clean food


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

Nice one Rick, set up a youtube channel to put all vids on mukka, be mint to see some big lifts pal.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Jim78 said:


> Nice one Rick, set up a youtube channel to put all vids on mukka, be mint to see some big lifts pal.


alreayd got one mate but the liftd on it are all old now lol






i filmed tonights with my mrs phone and technology is beyond me at the best of times and cant get it on my laptop lol

will use camera next time


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

tonight was

behind the neck press

warmupxloads

60kx10

80kx10

90kx6

100kx2

80kx12

laterals, 2x side 2 x rear

bit of tris then done


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

today was

log clean and press

warmupx laods

40kgxloads

60kx6

80kx1

90kx1

100kx1

110kx1

120kx1

130kx fail x 2..very close just couldnt lock the bugger out

was planning on just doing overhead accessory but yoke was set up so gave it a blast

yoke

160kx20mt

220kx20mt

280kx20mt

300kx20mt

320kx20mt

330kx20 mt

done


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

tonight was as follows

squats 531 week 1

warmup

barxloadsx2

60kx5

100kx5

120kx5

145kx5

160kx5

185kx5

205kgx5..could of done more maybe 10 but really tired an couldnt be bothered today lol

leg press x 5

leg ext x 3


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

think you should go back and do another 5 you slack fcuker


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

ewen said:


> think you should go back and do another 5 you slack fcuker


haha

fckin volume killed me was blowing out my fat ass haha


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Rick89 said:


> haha
> 
> fckin volume killed me was blowing out my fat ass haha


This is why 6 reps is my limit these days lol...


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Mingster said:


> This is why 6 reps is my limit these days lol...


haha im the same

i think it will help in strongman a bit of muscle endurance cant hurt?? thoughts??


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Rick89 said:


> haha im the same
> 
> i think it will help in strongman a bit of muscle endurance cant hurt?? thoughts??


It can't hurt tbh. I did a spell where I was finishing off a session with a lower weight set to failure. Then I started getting pains in my head lol. So binned that idea

A couple of sets of 10 here and there wouldn't hurt I suppose, but I won't be going above 3 tomorrow haha...


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

kaz and eddie hall both were fans of higher reps alongside low rep heavy sets im thinking this is better , both massive men of course kaz isnt as big now but still he had the idea back then .


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

yesterday was events with euros, si johnston and badger

axle clean and press

warmupsxloads

105xx3

115kx3

120kx1

130kx1..equal pb, did this over year ago shows how little my pressing has improved

yoke

160kx15mtr

240kx15mtr

320kx15mtr x 3 runs

then did a quick loading run (only got 1 heavy barrel), 5 mtrs to platform two 60k barrel and 125k barrel to finish

enjoyed the session but had to take a tonne of painkillers and ibrofun to train, been really run down and overtrained this week, joints are in agony and appetite is zero, will work out a new routine and only hit gym 2-3 times a week i think now heavy events are being done regular

overall pretty pleased though


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

Good training buddies to work with Rick!


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Jim78 said:


> Good training buddies to work with Rick!


too right mate ,static beasts 360 deads and squat 300k+

always have good session and learn alot so will do me some good


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

tonight was as follows

squats

warmup

barxloads

60kx6

100kx3

140kx3

180kx3

220kx3+2 ..5 reps total pleased could have got 6 with spotter comfy enough

cable pull thorughsx3

stiff leg deads x 3 180x6 reps

working on glute and hammies and firing up fibers , been reading some stuff a very clever powerlifter was righting and going to be working on firing glutes as at the mo they are a weak point for me in alot of movements


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

tonight was

seated behind neck press

warmup with empty bar x 2 x loads

40kxloads

60kx12

80kx10

90kx6

80kx15

side lateralx3

rear laterals x 3

close grip bench

100kx8

120kx6x2


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

Good workouts there Rick, 120 cgbp wow. How's food going still clean ??


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

1010AD said:


> Good workouts there Rick, 120 cgbp wow. How's food going still clean ??


hey buddy hows thyings?hope your well 

diet is good at the moment although last week relyed a bit on whey and oats as appetite was down

mostly clean foods, odd pizza and kebab thrown in but 90% is from eggs/meat/whey with oats and fruit as carbs


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

evenbts today just me and si,

axle clean and press

warmupxloads

85kx3

95kx3

105x1

115kx1

125kx1

132.5 or 135 x 1 cant remember but is a pb either way, press was easy clean was tough need alot of work

100kx few cleans as practise, going to practise technique alot as its all wrong at the moment but pressing was easy

yoke

160k30mtr

240kx15mtr

320x15mtr one drop

340kx15 mtr one drop on first run

340kx15mtr x 2 runs with no drop better as went on

farmers

100kx15mtr

120kx15mtr

130kx15mtr........fcked these up dropped em few times, thought grip and back would be good for this weight but just wasnt happening, was raining which didnt help grip but think just need to be stronger on them

140kx few mtrs lol, si would'nt let me not try these despite me being beat on them before even started lol

all in all quite disappointed but know where i need to work and improve so just got to put the graft in and get better


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

awesome rick , you doing bodypower ?


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

ewen said:


> awesome rick , you doing bodypower ?


hopefully but cant find the events and where to sign up??


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Rick89 said:


> hopefully but cant find the events and where to sign up??


its all top secret mate .

"denny felix" <[email protected]>, contact marks wife .

yoke 320kg distance tbc

over head medley , block 100kg , 115kg log , 120kg axle , 75kg DB , 60 sec time limit .

deadlift 300kg reps in 60 secs

car deadlift hold for time 300kg ish

sack carry 110kg and T bar sled drag distance tbc .

cut to top 10 guys .

150kg stone over bar reps in 60 secs .


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

nice events mate, what date is it??

Hopefully should see you there buddy


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Rick89 said:


> nice events mate, what date is it??
> 
> Hopefully should see you there buddy


opens is on the sat 18th i think and @mattgriff is doing the fat ginger beard powerbelly challenge on the sunday


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Hello mate,

How's things? i'm hating this starving myself. Back to being a strong cnut hopefully soon.

What's happening?


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

Here's RowRow!!  So this is where all the strong boys hang out!


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Huntingground said:


> Hello mate,
> 
> How's things? i'm hating this starving myself. Back to being a strong cnut hopefully soon.
> 
> What's happening?


alright mate, not bad, was really ill all last week, did some light weights but mainly cardio (3 hours total) and lost a stone, gone from 19stone to 18 but look leaner and dont think muscle has been lost

soon see where strength is at this week

looking awesome in avi mate wish i has the dedication to get into that shape nice work mate


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

hey guys as mentioned above very ill all last week, did light weight but mainly cardio, diet was ok still though

gone from 19stone to 18 stone look alot leaner and breathing better and sleep so feel ok but weak and flat

last night was first session back

squats

warmup

60kxloads

100kx5

140kx5

180kx5

205kx3

230kx1 +2 ( 3 total reps)...wendler had me for 1 so more than happy with triple considering ill etc, could have got 5 at push with spotter if neeeded

done


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Hello Fella's How are we all doing tonight?


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

strongmanmatt said:


> Hello Fella's How are we all doing tonight?


crap here mate lol, been a shyte few weeks for me

how you matey?


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Yeah grand mate, I see you were ill. Training is good just building up for my comp on 7th of April.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

strongmanmatt said:


> Yeah grand mate, I see you were ill. Training is good just building up for my comp on 7th of April.


you wrote on facebook thinking about giving up powerlifting just half an hour ago lol

whats up man??


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

nice squats rick seems even illness is scared of you


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

ewen said:


> nice squats rick seems even illness is scared of you


cheers pal

not been a great start to the year but just trying to enjoy it and what will be will be


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

hey guys, still feeling bunged up and bit lethargic, diet been bang on still all from clean food, well apart from the odd snickers bar ;-)

hoping to deadlift tonight havent done any in ages, goal is 260x7 but programme has me for 5 or anyhting over so 7 would be awesome really today

wish me luck guys i think im going to need it today lol


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

Good luck mate! You can do it, you BEAST! :thumbup1:


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

cub said:


> Good luck mate! You can do it, you BEAST! :thumbup1:


cheers mate this illness really left me nackered, need some ephedrine tonight but all out, strong coffee and a heavy dose of man the fck up me thinks


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Good Luck Rick your the man for the job. Hope this year is a good one for you mate.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

workout was really shyte

deadlifts

work sets

185x5

200x5

230x5

260x4.. failed was 5+ target

completely ****ed off


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

We all have them mate, ride it out.

If thats a **** squat workout i think i need to up my squat game haha!!


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Hayesy said:


> We all have them mate, ride it out.
> 
> If thats a **** squat workout i think i need to up my squat game haha!!


cheers mate but at this stage of the game i should be ****ing thoise weights

also was deadlift not squats sorry


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

chilisi said:


> Good luck with your goals mate.


thanks buddy the support means alot


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Only jus started hitting deads again myself on tue, done my back in a while back and its just been a pain.

Mitw of just been an off day, no doubt u will make up for it next session!

U headed the expo this year!?


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Hayesy said:


> Only jus started hitting deads again myself on tue, done my back in a while back and its just been a pain.
> 
> Mitw of just been an off day, no doubt u will make up for it next session!
> 
> U headed the expo this year!?


im competing there buddy all things permitting


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Good news, im goin with a few of the lads so be on the look out for u mate!!

Never been, going sat sun i think.

Toying with the idea of goin in one of the open comps, fitness one myself.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Rick89 said:


> workout was really shyte
> 
> deadlifts
> 
> ...


Have a feeling you will nail it next time...


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

events today

axle clean and press

worked upt to 115kg decided to save energy for heavy yoke

yoke

260x15mtr

280x15mtr

300x15mtr

320x15mt

340x15mtr

350x15mt

360x15mtr

farmers 90kgx 15 tr then 15mtr with 60k barrell, did 3 sets total


----------



## Enjoy1 (Jun 23, 2011)

:thumb :Hello buddy.

Long time....

Had a wee peek back in here.....looks like you had a crap time of it with your illness earlier on but hope this is you well on your way to recovery and building up to your competition at the expo....

good luck with your training getting completely back on track and keep going hun....your a machine...

xxx


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Enjoy1 said:


> :thumb :Hello buddy.
> 
> Long time....
> 
> ...


Hey thanks Hun hope your well xx

dont really get much time on here as of late but will pop in and see check out how training is your end, seen a recent calf pic and you look awesome keep up the great work :thumb:

Training been crap as of late but a still plodding through lost alot of weight down to 18 stone so try get that back asap

focusing mainly on my strongman events though for time being and managed to fix my camera so will get some vids up this week as the logd is a bit boring in here to say the least haha


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

tonigh was crap burt bicep badly on bench early on and struggled

bench

barxloads

60kx6

100kx5

120kx3

140kx8

160kx1..wanted a few reps but arm was too painfull

incline

60kxloads

100kx5

120kx3

140kx1..again wanted more but too painfull


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

tonight was

strict standing military

barxloadsx2

30kxloadsx2

60kx10

70kx6

80kx5

100kx5..pb felt easy aswell if back wasnt so sore would og gone for 6

seated behind the neck strict

barxloads

60kxloads

80kx10

lat raises x 3

close grip bench

100kx5

120kx5

130kx5..again easy

skull crushersx3

pushdownsx3


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

chilisi said:


> Do you use your legs to get the bar moving when you do your standing shoulder presses?


no none what so ever buddy, use legs for push press and axle etc

push press would be alot heavier

find training the strict press with zero leg drive carries over really well to my push press on events like axle and log


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

chilisi said:


> Cool. At the moment, i'm using my legs to get the 1reps out and harder sets. Will try and leave them out next time.


saw one of you posts about pressing some very good weight mate, good work sounds like your strong point


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Morning mate,

Some nice lifting going on in here. How is bicep? I see that you are down to 18st, have you been on a cut


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Huntingground said:


> Morning mate,
> 
> Some nice lifting going on in here. How is bicep? I see that you are down to 18st, have you been on a cut


hey buddy cheers

Bicep is fine now was just painfull that day luckily because hoping to do some stones this week first in a while

i was ill mate,did alot of cardio and seemed to lose alot of water and fat as diet was soild throughout still


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

o also forgot guys hit a 250kg squat pb earlier this week

cant wait for events tomoz, last week of training before first comp of the yr, a stupidly heavy giants live welsh ive been talked into to make numbers, not really strong enough but had to help the lads out as theyve put alot of efort into doing it

so maybe 2 more gym session and 2 events then rest week with tonnes of food


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

will film all evetns tmoz


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Some solid lifting is happening here, Good Luck Rick with the comp in 2 weeks bro, smash it!


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

cheers matt the support means alot


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

events sotday, good session hit some nice pb's

axle clean and press (none revolving bar like Apollons)

warmup

60kx1

85kx1

95kx1

105kx1

115kx1

130kx1

140kx fail....very close, deffo there on a good day couldnt lock out as tris still killing from fridays gym session, clean was pb and felt good pleased

yoke

160x15mt

220x15mtrs

280x15mtrs

320x15mtrs

340kx15mtrs

360kx15 with two drops not sure why just clumsy trying to go too fast

380kx15mtrs, one drop couple feet away from 15mt line..pleased PB

farmer walk

70kx15mt

110x15mtr

130kx15mtr

150kx10 mtr ..no drop PB

got vid of axle but camera died shortly after that so gutted couldnt video the rest, very pleased everything felt good and hit PB's all round


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

good work rick getting pressing well up mate .


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

ewen said:


> good work rick getting pressing well up mate .


cheers mate nice to be getting my weaknesses up, shame didnt lock it but its there on a fresh day


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Rick89 said:


> cheers mate nice to be getting my weaknesses up, shame didnt lock it but its there on a fresh day


yeah defo mate , well done .


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

plan of action is to let body settle a little now in the week, one maybe two moderate gym sessions, one last heavy events next hpoefully hit 140 axle, 400 yoke and 160 farmers, then a week of fck all but rest and food ready for giant live the following sunday

feels good to be hitting PB's all round but body is WRECKED lol


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Hi Mate - just noticed you have a new journal going. Will be keeping an eye on your progress.

Always enjoy reading about the training you do..... and the food you put away 

Was that event training at Dales?

Train there myself every couple of weeks or so, be good to bump into you sometime 

Where's this comp you are entering in a week or 2? If it's local I would be interested in going.

Anyway, best of luck with all your training in 2013. If you can stay fit and injury/stress free I think there are big things in store for you mate :thumbup1:


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Fantastic stuff mate, Your looking like you've got alot of speed behind you which is great for this kinda lift me thinks. Good Work and congratulations on the all round PB's rick. Keep it up buddy.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

strongmanmatt said:


> Fantastic stuff mate, Your looking like you've got alot of speed behind you which is great for this kinda lift me thinks. Good Work and congratulations on the all round PB's rick. Keep it up buddy.


hey buddy thanks for the support


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Double J said:


> Hi Mate - just noticed you have a new journal going. Will be keeping an eye on your progress.
> 
> Always enjoy reading about the training you do..... and the food you put away
> 
> ...


hey buddy cheers mate, training goin ok at the moment so see what happens

the comp is as heavy as they come and massively out of my depth but if they dont get certain amount of competitors they wont allow wales to have another giants live and none of us welsh boy want that so helping get numbers up, dont expect anything special though lol

i train events at dales but we train when the gym is closed mate we have a key but never know might bump into you sometime 

thanks for the support buddy means alot


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

well quick update guys back is in bits but feel good still, got alot of distractions at the moment and some stressful **** goinG on but hopefully can keep it from effecting the training although it already fckin my appetite up

no training today just REST


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

chilisi said:


> When's your comp and where is it mate?


sorry mate missed this, its the welsh giants live and it in north wales, its fist ever one and weve been told if it isnt a success with good amount of lads competing there wont be another hence me doing it despite it being very high standard for me


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Rick I can hear UK m screaming your name already and you've not even gone to the comp yet.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

todays session

strict log with ifsa spec

65xloads

75x5

85x5

95x5

110x1..pb

17 inch deadlift

100kx5

140kx3

180kx1

220kx1

260kx1

300kx4...pb

stones

100kx3

100kx3

125x2

150kx1..pb


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Nice Work rick,

Where about is 17 inches pin 2 or 3?


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

strongmanmatt said:


> Nice Work rick,
> 
> Where about is 17 inches pin 2 or 3?


not sure mate dont use rack use blocks, bar sits just under my knees and im 6ft


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

strongmanmatt said:


> Rick I can hear UK m screaming your name already and you've not even gone to the comp yet.


are you on fcuking drugs matt :laugh:


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

lol


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2013)

FKing hell another strong bar steward on here ! lol

Good work though m8, keep it up. Good luck in the comp, hope it's a success so it happens again too


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Cheeky Monkey said:


> FKing hell another strong bar steward on here ! lol
> 
> Good work though m8, keep it up. Good luck in the comp, hope it's a success so it happens again too


cheers mate, lifts are ok so far this ironed out a few weaknesses and improving constantly which is pleasing

thanks for the support it means alot


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

tonight session

bench medium grip to 2 inch board

warmup

60kxloads

100kx5

120kx5

140kx5

160kx5

170kx1

180kx1..slight help from spotter

close grip bench

100kx5

120kx3

140kx3

150kx3

floor press

60kx5

100kx5

140kx5

160kx3

100kx10

few light pulldowns and hammer curls


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

that was last gym session before comp now, glad to body is very overtrained glad a week off is in hand, just got to smash super heavy event session sunday and im done

got meat feast pizza and apple crumble to get through with the mrs now.. hard life this strongman lark ;-)


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Rick89 said:


> that was last gym session before comp now, glad to body is very overtrained glad a week off is in hand, just got to smash super heavy event session sunday and im done
> 
> got meat feast pizza and apple crumble to get through with the mrs now.. hard life this strongman lark ;-)


Quality food there mate. Hope there's plenty of custard


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Nice work is that 180 a pb or not?

Good Luck with the competition try get some video's up man if you can


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Mingster said:


> Quality food there mate. Hope there's plenty of custard


i cant stand custard mate hated it since being a toddler, lots of double cream though lol


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

strongmanmatt said:


> Nice work is that 180 a pb or not?
> 
> Good Luck with the competition try get some video's up man if you can


well first time doing board press really, as my weak link is lockout, im going to make sure im a lockout monster by end o yr

also got a little help hardly anything but spotter did help


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

chilisi said:


> Good lifting mate. Becoming very strong!
> 
> I managed the 100kg press yesterday, but my legs helped out a bit


nice work pal , and cheers training goin well despite food being a bit down due to finances currently


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

chilisi said:


> What do you eat. Do you watch your cals or just bang in carbs?


try to hit decent food these days, have leaned out loads since last yr, still a fatty but no where near as much junk

usually meals are whey +oats blended with fruit, or some form of meat or fish with pasta or spuds

eat odd bar of chocolate , odd can of pop but not half as much crap as used to, carbs are high but from oats and fruit


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Good to see you smashing the big weights. Great work Rick


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Tassotti said:


> Good to see you smashing the big weights. Great work Rick


cheers buddy really enjoying training recently, body is telling me to stop nw though


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Rick89 said:


> cheers buddy really enjoying training recently, body is telling me to stop nw though


Listen to it. Think there's something in the air at the min as I know loads of people going down and getting injured.

Rest up, Eat big.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Tassotti said:


> Listen to it. Think there's something in the air at the min as I know loads of people going down and getting injured.
> 
> Rest up, Eat big.


i really really want to but only need to get through events tmoz and then rest for comp

woke up with ever, no apetite joints killing gggrrr

smashing the ibrofen and painkillers


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

well done rick , forget about being there to make numbers up , i doubt any man will be going into the comp as fit and as strong as you are right now and if they are they will be carrying an injury , forget the others and do your best buddy thats all that counts .


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

ewen said:


> well done rick , forget about being there to make numbers up , i doubt any man will be going into the comp as fit and as strong as you are right now and if they are they will be carrying an injury , forget the others and do your best buddy thats all that counts .


cheers mate support means alot , as you know with the beasts competing i will be happy just not too look out of place too much haha

got to be the hardest ive trained ever and it paying of, rectifying weaknesses and being smarter, food hasnt been great and gear not what i would of liked as im poor currently and cant afford to give it my all, but ive done all i can so going in happy ive worked my nuts off


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Rick89 said:


> cheers mate support means alot , as you know with the beasts competing i will be happy just not too look out of place too much haha
> 
> got to be the hardest ive trained ever and it paying of, rectifying weaknesses and being smarter, food hasnt been great and gear not what i would of liked as im poor currently and cant afford to give it my all, but ive done all i can so going in happy ive worked my nuts off


hunger is good mate it fuels a fire , if you do well here you`ll be doing well for wales and for the sport , remember this giants live is history in the making and your part of it .


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

events today, went into not expecting much as felt ill all night and back is still fcked

axle clean and press

40kxlaods

60kx3

80kx1

100kx1

120kx1

140kxfail again couldnt lock out, considering heavy tri work friday i should be able to nail this fresh next week i hope

yoke

160x15mtr

220x15mtr

280x15mtr

320x15mtr

360x15mtr with on drop

380x15mtr no drop

400kx15mtr no drop...PB

farmers

50kx15mtr

95kx15mtr

120kx15mtr

135kx15mtr

155kx around 8-10mtr as slipped grip went...still PB so happy











glad my body can rest this week think im on the verge of death lol


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Some nice Video's and some good strongman events there, eat big and rest up mate, grow and get stronger you'll do wonders.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

strongmanmatt said:


> Some nice Video's and some good strongman events there, eat big and rest up mate, grow and get stronger you'll do wonders.


cheers matt, rest is my main priority ready for sunday

then training begins for royal counties and bodypower, then the big boy the welsh

after sunday moving events may be dropped for a week then back to runs with lighter weights for speed slowly building back up again, will be working extra hard on static power on deadlift, log and frame


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Nice stuff, What you do to work Static Power Rick?! I am going out for " ALL you can eat" at 8pm a Powerlifters paradise.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

strongmanmatt said:


> Nice stuff, What you do to work Static Power Rick?! I am going out for " ALL you can eat" at 8pm a Powerlifters paradise.


with the focus moving toward static power i will put less focus on moving events and just focus all energy on 2 gym sessions a week, and then on weekend do static event work like frame pickups and max log and heavy stones

then start moving events again closer to next comp as body needs a rest

will look something like

tuesday- dead(from floor and off blocks next week)/front squat/back squat alternate each week, then posterior accessory

thursday-strict press followed by board pressing/floor presses and dips

sunday- log/stones/frame etc


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Best of luck with the competition Rick. Enjoy it and I think you might surprise yourself:thumbup1:


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Mingster said:


> Best of luck with the competition Rick. Enjoy it and I think you might surprise yourself:thumbup1:


thanks mate, one thing i plan is to really enjoy it and not feel under pressure

ive worked bloody hard so far this year and will be happy just not to look too out of place 

cheers big man support means alot


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Rick89 said:


> thanks mate, one thing i plan is to really enjoy it and not feel under pressure
> 
> ive worked bloody hard so far this year and will be happy just not to look too out of place
> 
> cheers big man support means alot


Smash it mate. I'd love to join you. Sigh. If only I could walk more than 10 steps without keeling over :lol: :lol:


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

Looking great there big fella. Good luck with the comp. :thumbup1:


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Sounds good to me Rick.

Just come back and my stomach feels like it's stretched after that fantastic all you can eat Chinease.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

MuscleM8 said:


> Looking great there big fella. Good luck with the comp. :thumbup1:


thank you very much pal the support means alot


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

strongmanmatt said:


> Sounds good to me Rick.
> 
> Just come back and my stomach feels like it's stretched after that fantastic all you can eat Chinease.


very jealous of you mate haha, im bloody skint at the moment otherwise i would be out devouring something similar


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Hope training is going well for ya buddy. I am feeling dead- after dead-lifts yesterday LOL


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

chilisi said:


> Good luck with the show mate. Do yourself proud.


cheers buddy hopefully wont look to out of place


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

strongmanmatt said:


> Hope training is going well for ya buddy. I am feeling dead- after dead-lifts yesterday LOL


had a week off training ready for heavy comp tmoz pal

how did the deadlifts go


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

welsh giants live opens

mixed emotions today really, pleased with hitting some good pb;s on dead and axle but made some silly mistakes on yoke again with form going through nerves, with the standard being so high just few seconds makes a massive difference points wise and i feel i let myself down on yoke but everything else not too stressed and felt did ok, came 6th overall being beaten by some crazy strong guys, overall quite pleased with it being so heavy and high standard of athletes , and not forgetting its my first ever open ..

event 1 deadlift

opened with easy 280

went ot to pull comfy 300

then hit new pb with 310

went for 320 broke floor came to top of shins but couldnt lift any more but pleased still 

i think i came around 6th on this event if recall rightly






event two max axle

opened with easy 120

another comfy 130

new pb of 140 chuffed 

attempted 150 but couldnt quite clean was very close, i feel would of pressed this today but hey ho






yoke 400kg x 15mtrs

what can i say was all over place need to buy some sleeves and not use silly wraps and fckin sort my pathetic form out nuff said






farmers walk 160 each hand 15 mtrs

was a bit better, need a little grip work as dropped it once,but pleased in general here






stone run

was ok, only had one stone training session so not overly good but think i came around 4 th with only few lads loading over 3

the fourth just wouldnt budge stubborn fcker was dusty as fck too lol






overall pretty chuffed but has given me a taste for heavy open comps and going to make some drastic changes, rest assured a bigger and stronger version next time around no more little man trying to keep up haha


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Looks good mate, Should be happy looks like you've hit some PB's and have learnt alot from the competition that is always the most important thing about competing in my opinion have a good celebration drink you deserve it.

Once again well done and nice write up as always mate


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

strongmanmatt said:


> Looks good mate, Should be happy looks like you've hit some PB's and have learnt alot from the competition that is always the most important thing about competing in my opinion have a good celebration drink you deserve it.
> 
> Once again well done and nice write up as always mate


cheers pal, taught me alot today competing with the big boys, firstly with size comes power and im too small lol, secondly the tiniest of mistakes at that standard make a massive difference to placings

thanks for the compliments mate


----------



## Enjoy1 (Jun 23, 2011)

:thumb:

Well done hun.....absoutely brilliant.....

sitting shouting at you from my setee as i watched the vids

farmers walk was feckn amazing your like a wee gazelle ...and the stones.....just fantastic.

you have really done yourself proud hun....

well done...!!! this is the start of something big....i feel it...

xxx


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Enjoy1 said:


> :thumb:
> 
> Well done hun.....absoutely brilliant.....
> 
> ...


why thank you hun 

bit gutted I didnt perform a bit better on the day but I know what i need to work on and will improve on it as I keep doing

Hope your well and still training as hard as ever looking awesome in your avi hun x


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Top work mate:thumbup1: Some quality stuff there. Reps


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

Well done mate with a big pat on the back from me perfect learning curve for you and a 6th place finish competing with some hard competition is a top place and can only get better so good luck for the future mate. Sorry i've not answered your PM just not been good or myself lately. I'll PM you soon.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

well done rick awesome stuff .


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2013)

Well done m8ty, gotta be pleased with that m8


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Mingster said:


> Top work mate:thumbup1: Some quality stuff there. Reps


cheers ming hope training is good your end my friend


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

1010AD said:


> Well done mate with a big pat on the back from me perfect learning curve for you and a 6th place finish competing with some hard competition is a top place and can only get better so good luck for the future mate. Sorry i've not answered your PM just not been good or myself lately. I'll PM you soon.


no worries pal and thanks, hope you and family are all well


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

ewen said:


> well done rick awesome stuff .


 thanks buddy means alot


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Cheeky Monkey said:


> Well done m8ty, gotta be pleased with that m8


happy with deadlift not the rest, back to getting stronger for me


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Rick89 said:


> happy with deadlift not the rest, back to getting stronger for me


stronger than the 6th strongest man in wales ?

mate you`ve done very well , yes its not a 1st but its still a win in my book mate .


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2013)

Rick89 said:


> happy with deadlift not the rest, back to getting stronger for me


It takes bloody guts to get out there n lay it on the line, you got my respect m8 !


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

how many were you competing against? You did really well mate.


----------



## TwoCanVanDamn (Jun 22, 2012)

^ five other people entered

J/K mate. Nice work


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Well done Rick, I've said it already, but people need to know the respect that it takes to be A STRONGMAN!


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

@Rick89 don't let anyone knock you, you included! 

What was it 9 on the day? it was a strong line up and you did really well!

Get the vids up, they'll understand a bit better then. Kudos to you totally and you're an inspiration. I know for a fact you suffered a lot of lost sleep the week before due to your little one and yet you still lifted some seriously heavy stuff and did well on the day.

You coming down to Wales Strongest Man in sth Wales? Let me know if you are as I'll be around.


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

Well done Rick, great showing mate, you'll be a lot more prepared next time and confident im betting you, no mean feet competing agasinst likes of johnston etc in open class bud!


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

hey guys cheers for the kind words had a little bit of relaxed time since then have trained a bit but nothing mad

dieted down to 17 stone and lost alot of water as i bulked like mad for giant with crap lol

wendsday session was

deadlift

100kx5

140kx5

180kx5

220kx5

250kx10..might be a pb lol

back accessory nothing cool haha

friday

strict press

wroked up to 90kx5

these were hard at new bw haha

names is down for welsh under 105 in 3 weeks, bit of a little gamble risk but thought may aswell have a crack seeing as my weight is down, can almost see outline of abs lol


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

17 stone lol mental .


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

ewen said:


> 17 stone lol mental .


plan was to come off all gear have a little break where just train for fun and chill a bit food wise, then mate roped me into doing under 105, weighed myself thought may aswell have a little crack see how it goes, there some feirce under 105 in wales at the moment though


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Rick89 said:


> plan was to come off all gear have a little break where just train for fun and chill a bit food wise, then mate roped me into doing under 105, weighed myself thought may aswell have a little crack see how it goes, there some feirce under 105 in wales at the moment though


yeah its a tough comp at 105 level mate , go steady though as you`ll have micro tears in muscles , slin gh and test s will help though


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

ewen said:


> yeah its a tough comp at 105 level mate , go steady though as you`ll have micro tears in muscles , slin gh and test s will help though


fck slin mate would blow up well too heavy lol, thinking maybe some form of one rip (prop,tren ace, mast prop blend) at low dose to make sure no bloat over 105, plus cnt afford fck all lol


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Rick89 said:


> fck slin mate would blow up well too heavy lol, thinking maybe some form of one rip (prop,tren ace, mast prop blend) at low dose to make sure no bloat over 105, plus cnt afford fck all lol


yeah that could work mate .


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Rick89 said:


> hey guys cheers for the kind words had a little bit of relaxed time since then have trained a bit but nothing mad
> 
> dieted down to 17 stone and lost alot of water as i bulked like mad for giant with crap lol
> 
> ...


Some heavy poundage there Rick...STRONG

:thumb:


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Hayesy said:


> Some heavy poundage there Rick...STRONG
> 
> :thumb:


cheers buddy was on 50g carbs a day aswell, was tough to be honest haah


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Rick89 said:


> cheers buddy was on 50g carbs a day aswell, was tough to be honest haah


How did u manage....guy of your size on 50g of carbs must be tuff, i lasted about 10 weeks at 80g and i had brain fog.....took me about 10 seconds to even open my mouth to reply to someone when they spoke to me.....need them carbs....

You trimming then......Birmingham soon Expo!!


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Hayesy said:


> How did u manage....guy of your size on 50g of carbs must be tuff, i lasted about 10 weeks at 80g and i had brain fog.....took me about 10 seconds to even open my mouth to reply to someone when they spoke to me.....need them carbs....
> 
> You trimming then......Birmingham soon Expo!!


while i am i suppose yes, but only to make weight for uner 105, i was 110 this am before food after ****ing

readng a bit about water manipulation and making weight shouldne be a problem currently as its 24 hour weigh in, problem will be for me keeping my static strength at that bodyweight, deadslift will be ok i think but pressing is already suffering


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

How you doing...skinny:laugh:


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

Rick89 said:


> names is down for welsh under 105 in 3 weeks, bit of a little gamble risk but thought may aswell have a crack seeing as my weight is down, can almost see outline of abs lol


Fantastic! I'm coming along to watch  I'll be the mad girl with purple hair 

it's the same venue as the U90 / Womens on 12th May that I'm hoping for.. to be honest I think my body is gonna let me down - not seen any gains in OHP and not enough in deadlift so am thinking it's a step too far for me this year - have a better level comp in August lined up though if I get my application approved. 

Hope training goes well for you. Who else is lifting on the day do you know?


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Mingster said:


> How you doing...skinny:laugh:


haha feel tiny but nice to chill and be a bit lighter for a bit, ont be for long though mind haha


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

JaneN40 said:


> Fantastic! I'm coming along to watch  I'll be the mad girl with purple hair
> 
> it's the same venue as the U90 / Womens on 12th May that I'm hoping for.. to be honest I think my body is gonna let me down - not seen any gains in OHP and not enough in deadlift so am thinking it's a step too far for me this year - have a better level comp in August lined up though if I get my application approved.
> 
> Hope training goes well for you. Who else is lifting on the day do you know?


Be awesome to meet you Jane and Hopefully can do ok, taken a big risk losing over 2 stone since giants the other week lol, probably be as weak as a kitten haha

look forward to the day though, Im sitting at 107 so should be fine for 24 hour weigh in then carb up to 110 for comp ;-)

what ever you decide my hat goes off too you, it takes alot of balls to get infront of a crowd and lift i hate it even after 3 comps

keep training hard missy and anything is possible i assure you of that


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

quick update guys

sitting at 107 in am before food, being very low carb but not touched cardio yet this week, weight is fine so gonna bump carbs up a little and healthy fats and add in a little cardio

tonight is deads, hoping for something good maybe 260x8 or summate ho knows will film it even if I fail miserably haha


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

Rick89 said:


> Be awesome to meet you Jane and Hopefully can do ok, taken a big risk losing over 2 stone since giants the other week lol, probably be as weak as a kitten haha
> 
> look forward to the day though, Im sitting at 107 so should be fine for 24 hour weigh in then carb up to 110 for comp ;-)
> 
> ...


Cheers Ricky,

I'd love to lose a few lbs more but have ditched the scales and am eating 'well'. Hope your strength hasn't gone down the toilet literally!  I'm sure you'll be fine and you've a few weeks for your body to settle. you did well doing it short n' sharp, i know people trying to cut hard for a comp in April and that is just fatal IMO.

I'd love to do the comp and my friend is pushing me saying I AM doing it.. lol in my head I am everytime I train but 10kg on my clean and press and 20kg on my deadlift on the day is a lot - still.. 5 weeks to go!  a break in training and a bit of energy bouncy stuff on the day and I might make it! Will know in a few weeks if I'm defo doing it and I'm sure by the time I've seen you lifting I'll be buzzing and wanna be a strongwoman even if it's a pants one!


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

tonight session on less than 100g carbs

deadlifts

60kx5

100kx3

140kx2

180kx1

220kx1

260kx6..pb...had 8-10 in me easy but one side plate nearly slipped off and sent my head weird

speed deadlift

160kx3 for 5 sets

good morning 3 sets at 80kx for 10 reps

hurt my finger really bad dropping the bar and bent it right back cant move it or grip now so doesnt look good for farmers walk or axle :-( hopefully heal up asap

got vid of 260 fr 6 but laptop fcked wont let me upload vids at the mo ????


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Great numbers Rick. Sorry about the finger though.

I'm going to start back with the deads next week. Thinking of going sumo to help my dodgy back...


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Mingster said:


> Great numbers Rick. Sorry about the finger though.
> 
> I'm going to start back with the deads next week. Thinking of going sumo to help my dodgy back...


cheers pal im well gutted, feels really bad now just icing it and hoping for best but means probly wont be able to train any farmers or axle before comp :-(

hows is ure back buddy i dont know much about sumo tbh


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Rick89 said:


> cheers pal im well gutted, feels really bad now just icing it and hoping for best but means probly wont be able to train any farmers or axle before comp :-(
> 
> hows is ure back buddy i dont know much about sumo tbh


My back's ok. Squatting is going well. Should hit 260 next week. Bench is coming on nicely. Just need a deadlift now. Sumo seems more of a leg and hip movement with a little less lower back involvement. I'll experiment next week and see how it feels, but won't be rushing the weight whatever I choose to go with


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

good man look forward to seeing how you get on, sure you could show us some big numbers mate


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

@Rick89 you need to get that checked mate, don't mess around with fingers - you need the grip. Get it checked and you'll know where you are.

Says me that took a week to go about my foot.. but honestly, fingers are much more important!


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

JaneN40 said:


> @Rick89 you need to get that checked mate, don't mess around with fingers - you need the grip. Get it checked and you'll know where you are.
> 
> Says me that took a week to go about my foot.. but honestly, fingers are much more important!


I know Jane , may see what its like tmoz

cant belive it to be honet things have been going so well and this could really fck with my head


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Hope you sort it soon buddy,not broken hopefully.


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

Rick89 said:


> I know Jane , may see what its like tmoz
> 
> cant belive it to be honet things have been going so well and this could really fck with my head


Don't let it, but don't leave it either, seriously, it is what it is, and you'll have to go with whatever they say, but avoiding it won't help and could leave you with nerve damage or limited use etc.. Best case scenario will leave you to do what you want to do, worst, well there are other comps. ((hugs))


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

It's only a finger buddy , odin blessed you with more bit of rest should be stronger than before in no time .

Looks like training is going really well though .


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

JaneN40 said:


> Don't let it, but don't leave it either, seriously, it is what it is, and you'll have to go with whatever they say, but avoiding it won't help and could leave you with nerve damage or limited use etc.. Best case scenario will leave you to do what you want to do, worst, well there are other comps. ((hugs))


well ive splinted it up and just hoe it heals by friday for events

deffo not broke but cant move it to grip :-(

thers more comps but im hungrier than ever at the moment for it and training been best its ever been


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

ewen said:


> It's only a finger buddy , odin blessed you with more bit of rest should be stronger than before in no time .
> 
> Looks like training is going really well though .


thanks buddy it is going well tbf

wont let a silly finger stop me now like you say were strongmen


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

lol at Ewen, and Odin, but honestly... if you can't move it you need to get it checked. I took my eldests best friend to hospital recently (her mum and dad are having a few 'issues' and she called me to talk her to hospital) bent back finger by a basket ball turned out to be fractured she could move it partially - they were full of warnings about tendon damage / blood supply etc..

So whilst you're a strongman and undoubtedly Odin is responsible for some of that.. you might wanna remember that you may LIKE having 10 fingers.


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Aup mate, how are you? Where can I take a peek at your programme? If you don't mind that is.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

paulandabbi said:


> Aup mate, how are you? Where can I take a peek at your programme? If you don't mind that is.


hey buddy i dont go by a set programme as goals are always changing around what im focusing at the time and go by instinct and feel through the days/weeks

for example i havent squatted often last few weeks as focsu was on heavy yoke and farmers

at the moment dropped alot of weight so cardio has been high, also focusing more on event then gym

if youve got any specific questions tho mate fire away and i can try help


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

tonight was light boring accessory rubbish

preacher curls

hammer curls

axle curls

pulldownds

face pulls

rear delt machine

did a bit of axle grip work and finger is alot better than yesterday but still not 100% grip wise hopefully can train some farmers and axle by next week so might just squeeze to sessions in before comp

all high reps low sets


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

Keep it up big man, well 2st lighter man and getting to that is another achievement so well done on that one to. Hope grip will be good enough for comp and you may even surprise yourself at a lighter weight. Go for it bud


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Rick89 said:


> hey buddy i dont go by a set programme as goals are always changing around what im focusing at the time and go by instinct and feel through the days/weeks
> 
> for example i havent squatted often last few weeks as focsu was on heavy yoke and farmers
> 
> ...


Aup mate, nice 1 for the reply.

I don't have any specific question I was just gona be nosey lol. You seem to be doing alot right in strongman and I wanted to see how you did it as its something I want to do aswell.

Congrats on the weight drop aswell mate.


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

Without sounding rude.. hows the finger @Rick89 ? Hope you're doing ok and it's settling down.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

1010AD said:


> Keep it up big man, well 2st lighter man and getting to that is another achievement so well done on that one to. Hope grip will be good enough for comp and you may even surprise yourself at a lighter weight. Go for it bud


cheers mate dropping the weight was a doddle its keeping strength while doing so that tough

hope your well buddy


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

paulandabbi said:


> Aup mate, nice 1 for the reply.
> 
> I don't have any specific question I was just gona be nosey lol. You seem to be doing alot right in strongman and I wanted to see how you did it as its something I want to do aswell.
> 
> Congrats on the weight drop aswell mate.


best advice i can give is focus on overhead,squat and deadlift till get a very strong base then join a crew with some event work

good luck mate strongman is one hell of a fun sport


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

JaneN40 said:


> Without sounding rude.. hows the finger @Rick89 ? Hope you're doing ok and it's settling down.


Morning hun, to be honest it feels ok but still not 100 percent im hoping by next week can try some heavy grip and event work 

Hope you and family are all well


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

Rick89 said:


> Morning hun, to be honest it feels ok but still not 100 percent im hoping by next week can try some heavy grip and event work
> 
> Hope you and family are all well


Fantastic  really hope it's back to full strength soon. 

All good my end, quiet weekend planned. Hope you have a great Easter weekend... sunshine is nice down here, but it's blooming cold! lol


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

JaneN40 said:


> Fantastic  really hope it's back to full strength soon.
> 
> All good my end, quiet weekend planned. Hope you have a great Easter weekend... sunshine is nice down here, but it's blooming cold! lol


So do I i feel it will be thankfully

Thanks, really sunny here aswell but cold still a tonne of snow outside, chilled on for us and im going to indulge in some much needed junk food and carbs at my nephews bday party sunday, will make up for it with hour cardio daily but will be worth it lol


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

When you do the log press is it strict press or a push press? Going to start using it tomorrow.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

kingdale said:


> When you do the log press is it strict press or a push press? Going to start using it tomorrow.


best to work both buddy

i havent done much log work at all but my advice would be to do some strcit work and heavier push work

your allowed leg drive in comps etc

good luck and let me know how you get on buddy


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

Rick89 said:


> best to work both buddy
> 
> i havent done much log work at all but my advice would be to do some strcit work and heavier push work
> 
> ...


cheers think alternate each week then.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

kingdale said:


> cheers think alternate each week then.


no do strict work till it gets too heavy then leg drive

for example my last log session was long time ago but was

strict log

warmup

80kx3

90kx3

100kx1

110kx1

then addded leg drive

115kx3

120kx2

130kx1


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

Rick89 said:


> no do strict work till it gets too heavy then leg drive
> 
> for example my last log session was long time ago but was
> 
> ...


alright nice one ill give that a whirl. Wish my gym had more strongman equipment to try out.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

kingdale said:


> alright nice one ill give that a whirl. Wish my gym had more strongman equipment to try out.


good luck pal, get searching most people myself included have to travel to train events


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

Rick89 said:


> good luck pal, get searching most people myself included have to travel to train events


Yeah i found a gym that isnt a massive distance away going to try get over sometime soon.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

kingdale said:


> Yeah i found a gym that isnt a massive distance away going to try get over sometime soon.


good luck mate my numbers were same as your hen did my first comp and came 2nd just missed 1st place

get competing and the mumbers will fly up


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

today did some squats havent done any proper leg work in ages so knew would struggle, also on zero carbs today

squats

60kx5

100kx3

140kx1

180kx1

220kx1

250kx fail...nearly fcked my self up big time as use hands and arms to get back up out of whole aganst rack with bar balancing on back lol....knew was a bad idea going for this 2 stone lighter on zero carbs and no le work for weeks lol

180kx15 reps..pb...fck me brought a new meaning to the word pain

fronties

60kx5

80kx3

100kx3

140kx1

160kx1

wanted 180-190 but cramping up from 180 squat insane, not bad though as havent done any fronties in ages

close gip bench

warmup

100kx5

120kx5

140kx3...lost a lot here with weight drop

not bad session considering neglect, wont be neglected legs again lol


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

legs and glutes are in bits cramping up

zero carbs fckin sucks a$$ and is tough

hour cardio tonight after a black coffee and ehedrine i think


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

WOW!

Rick that is some insane lifting buddy very strong well done mate. Really pleased for you decent numbers there wont be long until your smashing that 250 squat mate, whats your best atm 235-240?

Well done eat and rest I imagine is your plan!


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

strongmanmatt said:


> WOW!
> 
> Rick that is some insane lifting buddy very strong well done mate. Really pleased for you decent numbers there wont be long until your smashing that 250 squat mate, whats your best atm 235-240?
> 
> Well done eat and rest I imagine is your plan!


ive done 250 before but was 2.5 stone heavier and eating tonnes

food and rest is unfortunatly out the question im on zero carbs and have got hour cardio in a bit lol

ill rest when im dead haha


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Rick89 said:


> ive done 250 before but was 2.5 stone heavier and eating tonnes
> 
> food and rest is unfortunatly out the question im on zero carbs and have got hour cardio in a bit lol
> 
> ill rest when im dead haha


Well you only live once I guess.


----------



## TwoCanVanDamn (Jun 22, 2012)

Rick89 said:


> ive done 250 before but was 2.5 stone heavier and eating tonnes
> 
> food and rest is unfortunatly out the question im on zero carbs and have got hour cardio in a bit lol
> 
> ill rest when im dead haha


Im cutting at the moment mate. Im about 255lbs at the moment and im cutting on about 200g of carbs a day. Strength is staying where it is on this diet and fat is dropping nicely. Why are you going so low with carbs mate? 50g is fvck all for a lad your size


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

TwoCanVanDamn said:


> Im cutting at the moment mate. Im about 255lbs at the moment and im cutting on about 200g of carbs a day. Strength is staying where it is on this diet and fat is dropping nicely. Why are you going so low with carbs mate? 50g is fvck all for a lad your size


im on zero today because had cheat yesterday and only got 2 weeks till weigh in for comp and got to b under 105kg

had to lose this fast, i could of easily lost it slowly and kept strength on around 3-400g carbs but had to be drastic lol

last minute sign up to comp you see mate


----------



## TwoCanVanDamn (Jun 22, 2012)

Rick89 said:


> im on zero today because had cheat yesterday and only got 2 weeks till weigh in for comp and got to b under 105kg
> 
> had to lose this fast, i could of easily lost it slowly and kept strength on around 3-400g carbs but had to be drastic lol
> 
> last minute sign up to comp you see mate


Needs must and all bud. Good luck with the comp. Hopefully you wont be to depleted by that time


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

TwoCanVanDamn said:


> Needs must and all bud. Good luck with the comp. Hopefully you wont be to depleted by that time


cheers buddy

hopefully not as my carbs will be around 200 as of tmoz for rest of week then water manipulate for weigh in then 24 hours to carbs up before comp

aim is 1000g carbs in that time or more with a 2-3iu slin each meal and lots of water, 50mg test suspension every 5-6 hours and some electrolytes

should be back up to 17.5+ for comp on day


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

nothing special today lower body is still in bits

bench

barxloadsx2

60kx3

100kx5

120kx5

140kx5

140kx5

some inclines and some dips

trained fasted, on less than 100g carbs today which came from oats, sweet spud and pro recover, haved upped protein but scales are at 110g today as had cheat meal yesterday consisting of 2 packs bacon whole loaf of bread two cokes masses of chocolate, big doritoes, flapjack cream, chicen drumsticks in bbq sauce

got alot of work to do to make wieght lol


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Hows it going mate? You nearly ready for comp?


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

hey guys sorry not kept updated, as some know i had to pull out due to broken ligament in hand was very fcked off and messed with my head but ok now, still on lowish carbs down to 16.5 stone from 19 in 4 weeks, hoping to get down to around 15 with full abs etc and then start a cycle (im on now but only 1ml one rip every other day and kind of not training very hard due to hand )

when get down to decent bf level will probs introduce some slin and peps, never really used slin and never touched peps so should be good, macros will be around 400 pro/350 carbs and 150 fat i think, at the moment my carbs are low and doing alot of cardio but when muscle building starts again will up all these

not best pic bit flat and bad light but waist has come in loads, think ive lost a bit of muscle but will soon get that back


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

training going to be hard and heavy still but with some isolation for arms and calves etc

powerbuilding if you like heavy but with rep/vol

last session was saturday and was

18 inch deads

worked up to 300kgx8 reps..pb

bent over rows 140 x6

close grip pdowns whole stack for 12

preachers

30 mins cardio


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

Still look a beast even though you have dropped that much weight mate.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

kingdale said:


> Still look a beast even though you have dropped that much weight mate.


cheers mate

ive got it all planned and if anything i feel i will build more muscle long term , get that insulin sensetivity back and metabolism firing again eat high protein cant go wrong

my goal is 320 deadlift at 100kg in month or so


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Hello mate,

How's things? All good? Been away for a while so getting back into the groove. SHIC is still on but may be a few weeks away or I may kill some fcker with 2g of Tren inside me


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

Rick89 said:


> cheers mate
> 
> ive got it all planned and if anything i feel i will build more muscle long term , get that insulin sensetivity back and metabolism firing again eat high protein cant go wrong
> 
> my goal is 320 deadlift at 100kg in month or so


sure you will get it I am hoping for 280 by the end of the year.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

kingdale said:


> sure you will get it I am hoping for 280 by the end of the year.


youll smash that easy mate, for sure

just remember the important accessory like i said, youll be a very strong fcker in the future, want to see you up there and competing next year mate  and sure we will do battle at some point also


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

Rick89 said:


> youll smash that easy mate, for sure
> 
> just remember the important accessory like i said, youll be a very strong fcker in the future, want to see you up there and competing next year mate  and sure we will do battle at some point also


Aye I have added in speed deads already, going to introduce the others you suggested too sldl are going to be a struggle with my terrible flexibility. UK strongest man here we come!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Fcuking ell Rick. That is some loss mate !!!


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

kingdale said:


> Aye I have added in speed deads already, going to introduce the others you suggested too sldl are going to be a struggle with my terrible flexibility. UK strongest man here we come!


Good luck 

Might add in speed deads myself then I don't really do them that often, do do SLDL's sometimes too always have sore hammies.


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

Thought of you yesterday Rick. Hows the hand? Looks like the comp was well organised but even Tyron ended up on crutches as he bust his foot in training.  Literally in plaster he is.


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Rick89 said:


> youll smash that easy mate, for sure
> 
> just remember the important accessory like i said, youll be a very strong fcker in the future, want to see you up there and competing next year mate  and sure we will do battle at some point also


Wow!! Just wow lol. That is some incredible weight loss mate. Sorry to hear you had to pull out. Keep your head up and go for the next one. You will be more than ready then. What page can I find the advice you gave @kingdale ? Would love to have a look if thats ok. You and him are both in the same sort of age range I think (im 25) and seem to both be doing everything right.



kingdale said:


> Aye I have added in speed deads already, going to introduce the others you suggested too sldl are going to be a struggle with my terrible flexibility. UK strongest man here we come!


That ok with you aswell mate?


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

paulandabbi said:


> Wow!! Just wow lol. That is some incredible weight loss mate. Sorry to hear you had to pull out. Keep your head up and go for the next one. You will be more than ready then. What page can I find the advice you gave @kingdale ? Would love to have a look if thats ok. You and him are both in the same sort of age range I think (im 25) and seem to both be doing everything right.
> 
> That ok with you aswell mate?


I am 21, he suggested a few exercises for me in my journal mate. Its not very long so wont take long to find


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Huntingground said:


> Hello mate,
> 
> How's things? All good? Been away for a while so getting back into the groove. SHIC is still on but may be a few weeks away or I may kill some fcker with 2g of Tren inside me


cheers buddy, thing are ok, could of done withoiut injury but live and learn

cant wait for you shic log should be aweome


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

JaneN40 said:


> Thought of you yesterday Rick. Hows the hand? Looks like the comp was well organised but even Tyron ended up on crutches as he bust his foot in training.  Literally in plaster he is.


was a great comp and si deserved it he is awesome, yer few injuries one guy pulled out due to pec tear


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

paulandabbi said:


> Wow!! Just wow lol. That is some incredible weight loss mate. Sorry to hear you had to pull out. Keep your head up and go for the next one. You will be more than ready then. What page can I find the advice you gave @kingdale ? Would love to have a look if thats ok. You and him are both in the same sort of age range I think (im 25) and seem to both be doing everything right.
> 
> That ok with you aswell mate?


cheers mate, ye funny you should mention age, its my birthday today lol 24 , feel like an old codger haha


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

Rick89 said:


> was a great comp and si deserved it he is awesome, yer few injuries one guy pulled out due to pec tear


Did you spectate?


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

JaneN40 said:


> Did you spectate?


no just had texts coming through with updates

you?/


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Rick89 said:


> cheers mate, ye funny you should mention age, its my birthday today lol 24 , feel like an old codger haha


Happy birthday then mate. I am 26 in Sept and dreading it lol. You done any training today??


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

Rick89 said:


> no just had texts coming through with updates
> 
> you?/


No.. was going to but kids etc y'know how it is  will be through for the May 12th Comp though supporting Jes. 

As for age.. OH my 20's is NOT old!! 41 this year I was.. wish I was 20 something again!


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

paulandabbi said:


> Happy birthday then mate. I am 26 in Sept and dreading it lol. You done any training today??


thanks mate

not yet, just finished pre workout meal will train shortly

should be a good one as have increased food and had carb refeed yesterday, lost a fair bit of fat time to ramp up the muscle mass and get fckin strong again haha


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

JaneN40 said:


> No.. was going to but kids etc y'know how it is  will be through for the May 12th Comp though supporting Jes.
> 
> As for age.. OH my 20's is NOT old!! 41 this year I was.. wish I was 20 something again!


Oh I know how it is alright, had a bit of a hectic weekend myself with Hayden lol

Lol age is just a number, it what age you feel, and i feel old lol


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

Rick89 said:


> thanks mate
> 
> not yet, just finished pre workout meal will train shortly
> 
> should be a good one as have increased food and had carb refeed yesterday, lost a fair bit of fat time to ramp up the muscle mass and get fckin strong again haha


Strong again!!!! Your an animal mate a year younger than me and I can only dream of the lifts you have achieved. The fat loss in unreal. Your look before is like me(kinda) atm and thats why I like reading your journal as you have done it and it shows its not impossible. I am 19st with high bf and looking more at the strongman side.

If you get 5 mins could I name drop you in my journal and have a look at my training and see what you think and maybe change a few things if it will benefit me.

No worries if your to busy mate.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

paulandabbi said:


> Strong again!!!! Your an animal mate a year younger than me and I can only dream of the lifts you have achieved. The fat loss in unreal. Your look before is like me(kinda) atm and thats why I like reading your journal as you have done it and it shows its not impossible. I am 19st with high bf and looking more at the strongman side.
> 
> If you get 5 mins could I name drop you in my journal and have a look at my training and see what you think and maybe change a few things if it will benefit me.
> 
> No worries if your to busy mate.


ye mate no problem, Ill have a nosey if you tag me after the gym and see if can chime in anywhere you think you might want some advice or just general support buddy


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

Rick89 said:


> Oh I know how it is alright, had a bit of a hectic weekend myself with Hayden lol
> 
> Lol age is just a number, it what age you feel, and i feel old lol


Hope Hayden enjoys being back in school and helps a bit, change of routine is a pain for all kids - all three of mine were back today (2 were off yesterday), still didn't get my homework done so gotta get an essay done in 2 days now! lol Got uni friday and it's due friday and then we're off out to a party.. need a download of energy I think!


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

@Rick89

How you doing mate? How's things with your hand now? you training ok?


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

JaneN40 said:


> @Rick89
> 
> How you doing mate? How's things with your hand now? you training ok?


Hy Jane im good thanks not been on here much to be honest, hand is still bad but can get away with most lifts again now, had to pull out of wales strongest man though because havent been able to train and would of just been a waste of time money

unfortunate really as i had such a great start to the year/season I thought this was going to be a good year for me steeping up and doing ok for myself but looks like wont be competing for a while

steady start on some half decent training this week and hit it again hard next week i think, maybe start deadlifting again

oh well these things happen

how are you and family


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Hello RIck, Good to see your back, Happy Birthday also. Hope training is going well, great to see you posting again!


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

strongmanmatt said:


> Hello RIck, Good to see your back, Happy Birthday also. Hope training is going well, great to see you posting again!


cheers mate

training is pretty much crap when i bother at the moment lol


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Rick89 said:


> cheers mate
> 
> training is pretty much crap when i bother at the moment lol


We all have our bad days. Did you injury your hand or something?! What is your bodyweight at the minute then, I am hoping, to do a few more competitions this year. Only done one so far myself.


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

Any plans on when you are competing again?


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

strongmanmatt said:


> We all have our bad days. Did you injury your hand or something?! What is your bodyweight at the minute then, I am hoping, to do a few more competitions this year. Only done one so far myself.


ye broke finger mate

bodyweight is 107kg or around 16.5 stone in the morning with abs just coming through and fk all gear p!ss poor diet

gonna start hitting it hard again soon though as im getting depressed lol

been mainly eating kfc and drinking wiskey last few weeks hah


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

kingdale said:


> Any plans on when you are competing again?


fk knows mate asap hopefully though


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

You've not lost too much weight then. You looking to start the gear up again then?


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

strongmanmatt said:


> You've not lost too much weight then. You looking to start the gear up again then?


yer not sure when will jump on cycle

I havent lost much strength or muscle tho im in better nick, maybe lost a tad on tris thats it


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Whats your top dumbell ohp rick and front squat? Just curious maybe we can have a little battle!


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

strongmanmatt said:


> Whats your top dumbell ohp rick and front squat? Just curious maybe we can have a little battle!


a little battle???lol

80kg dbell and 180x2 front squat

you want a wager for this battle buddy im up for it?? :thumb:


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Rick89 said:


> a little battle???lol
> 
> 80kg dbell and 180x2 front squat
> 
> you want a wager for this battle buddy im up for it?? :thumb:


I don't think we should do a wager mate, especially under the circumstances, just a friendly battle fella, Recently on my journal Matt challenge to 500kg total I've done a 120 front with just a couple of session. Dumbell OHP i've done 40kg x2. Without much legs.

But if you want let the battle begin yeah man. But don't think for money is a good idea, as I am not on gear.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

strongmanmatt said:


> I don't think we should do a wager mate, especially under the circumstances, just a friendly battle fella, Recently on my journal Matt challenge to 500kg total I've done a 120 front with just a couple of session. Dumbell OHP i've done 40kg x2. Without much legs.
> 
> But if you want let the battle begin yeah man. But don't think for money is a good idea, as I am not on gear.


plus you weak as fck and weigh around the same as my cock 

what battle do you want mate dont get what your implying, sign up for a comp end of yr and ill sign up for same one

if you mean journal numbers mine are ahead of yours even if i was natty and underate for a year they will be mate


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Rick I was not being funny mate, I am quiet taken back and hurt by your comments fella. I think your a decent bloke but don't like the way you've done that. I know I am weak as **** but that's life. Isn't it really.

Why you start with abuse at me. I am lost for words now, lets just forget your suggestion mate. If it's going to end up causing this I'd rather not bother.


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

Rick89 said:


> plus you weak as fck and weigh around the same as my cock
> 
> what battle do you want mate dont get what your implying, sign up for a comp end of yr and ill sign up for same one
> 
> if you mean journal numbers mine are ahead of yours even if i was natty and underate for a year they will be mate


 :lol:



strongmanmatt said:


> Rick I was not being funny mate, I am quiet taken back and hurt by your comments fella. I think your a decent bloke but don't like the way you've done that. I know I am weak as **** but that's life. Isn't it really.
> 
> Why you start with abuse at me. I am lost for words now, lets just forget your suggestion mate. If it's going to end up causing this I'd rather not bother.


Matt dont take stuff to heart so badly he is just taking the **** and its only a forum


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

strongmanmatt said:


> Rick I was not being funny mate, I am quiet taken back and hurt by your comments fella. I think your a decent bloke but don't like the way you've done that. I know I am weak as **** but that's life. Isn't it really.
> 
> Why you start with abuse at me. I am lost for words now, lets just forget your suggestion mate. If it's going to end up causing this I'd rather not bother.


Look through every single one of my post on here or other forums and I am never ever rude to anybody aprt from this time

you constantly come in my journal on the natural high horse first it was something along the lines of i dont bench much for a roid user, now calling for battles then when i agree pussying out using the gear thing again

if you dont like my gear use dont come in here mate, and it wasnt my suggestion it was yours??

I just dont get you sometimes, and spamming me with check my journal messages all the time, come on mate your like that annoying kid at school

guess what dont care if ive offended you as you have offended me lots on here, cya buddy good luck with your british title goal lol


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Mate right I'll see it once and once only.

1) I don't dislike your or your gear use I come in here because I like to look at your progress your a strong lad and one of the strongest on this forum.

2) I have not tried or intended to offend you.

3) I give up! I guess I can't please you. Fair point it was me that mentioned that about the challenge, but I don't remember the other thing your claiming.

I apologise if you took my comment the wrong way, I know lots of gym people mates of mine that on gear anyone would think you seem to think I have a psychological problem with it I ****ING DON'T!

Once again I apologise if I caused offense to you.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

strongmanmatt said:


> Mate right I'll see it once and once only.
> 
> 1) I don't dislike your or your gear use I come in here because I like to look at your progress your a strong lad and one of the strongest on this forum.
> 
> ...


thats fine Matt

Guess what Im 24 yr old man with a real life Ill get over you


----------



## TheGift (Apr 29, 2013)

Rick89 said:


> Well thought it was time for a new journal, kick up the butt and better focus and drive than 2012, was a tough year for me personally and alot of priorities took away my real drive, hopefully this year can be alot better and reap some better progress, plan is to compete as much as possible as still only competed twice and train events more as they also havent been worked properly in 2012.Sitting at 18 and half stone would like to hit 19 stone in better shape than i am now by summer, Also need to eat healthier, not bodybuilder healthy but better than last year, still big cals but less crap
> 
> plan to film majority of sessions, post daily diet and anything else, for better read than last journal also
> 
> ...


long time since i'v talked to you mate, lifts have shot up a ton, nice going matey, keep it up.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

TheGift said:


> long time since i'v talked to you mate, lifts have shot up a ton, nice going matey, keep it up.


alright buddy thanks

current lifts are 310 deadlift, 140 clean and press and 250 squat

farmers walk 160each hand

yoke400x20mtrs


----------



## TheGift (Apr 29, 2013)

Rick89 said:


> alright buddy thanks
> 
> current lifts are 310 deadlift, 140 clean and press and 250 squat
> 
> ...


awesome lifts mate


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

TheGift said:


> awesome lifts mate


thanks buddy


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

There u are! Lol


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

blimey.. and I thought I was having a bad day!

Matt and Rick.. shake hands (gently cos of Ricks finger).. and move on come on we're all forum buddies.

Now.. that is me being a 'fixer' and yeah I do have psych issues! :whistling: but life is too short so get it if you cna't get on. 

Now.. Rick.. that there finger.. hmmm have they confirmed the break? has it set right? yes I'm still nagging if it's not set right you'll have pain for a long time and you're a young fella still (I'm old enough to be your mum - where I grew up it was well common before you give me back chat). lol

Glad you're starting to train a bit more but hope you can pull it back on track -whatever method that is eh. 

Good to see you back.  x


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

JaneN40 said:


> blimey.. and I thought I was having a bad day!
> 
> Matt and Rick.. shake hands (gently cos of Ricks finger).. and move on come on we're all forum buddies.
> 
> ...


Haha no worries Jane x

the finger wasnt looked at just people have said it must of been broke or ligament, i cant even open a bottle of water with that hand yet lol

its when i squeeze in cant go into my hand like other fingers do if that makes sense lol

pain is better though so shyould be able to again soon enough


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

Rick89 said:


> Haha no worries Jane x
> 
> the finger wasnt looked at just people have said it must of been broke or ligament, i cant even open a bottle of water with that hand yet lol
> 
> ...


you're not gonna listen.. but i'm gonna say it .. get it CHECKED.. if it's not curling up right then it's tendon and that is ****ing serious!! you have another 60+ years with that finger.. get it sorted!! if it's the tendon it won't reattach itself. Please do get it checked. DO IT!!!!


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

last night first time trained with no problem with hand

was semi gay an weak still from lack of food and cardio as still dieting mega hard

18 inch deads

60kxload

100kx3

140kx3

180kx3

220kx1

260kx7...bit down from past weeks but will go up again soon enough

free weight t bar rows

worked up to 6.5 plates for easy 10 lats were pumperd to fck

pulldowns ad couldnt be assed doing chin worked up to whole stack for 8 easy

hammer curls 20k each ahnd fro high reps

weak girly sesh , dietinging is getting tough now but come this far may aswell get down to single digits now for rebound and the challenge lol

progress pic next week i think after a carb up

lesg tongiht cant wait  need some eph tho for sure lol


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Great Session there rick Fantastic work well done bud! 

Glad your finger is feeling better.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

strongmanmatt said:


> Great Session there rick Fantastic work well done bud!
> 
> Glad your finger is feeling better.


cheers matt

wasnt the best but felt good , finger is on mend so big pulling soon, if being lean doesnt stop me

determined not too get too weak, abs are through today so fat is melting off me, want below 10%bf in next 4 weeks


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

Rick89 said:


> cheers matt
> 
> wasnt the best but felt good , finger is on mend so big pulling soon, if being lean doesnt stop me
> 
> determined not too get too weak, abs are through today so fat is melting off me, want below 10%bf in next 4 weeks


Much weight you lost In what timescale bud?


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

What are you running to cut on?


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Hey Rick,

Those lifts at less than 10% BF would be super impressive mate. Keep it up.


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Rick89 said:


> cheers matt
> 
> wasnt the best but felt good , finger is on mend so big pulling soon, if being lean doesnt stop me
> 
> determined not too get too weak, abs are through today so fat is melting off me, want below 10%bf in next 4 weeks


Yeah good aim to go for, I tested my bf not long again Surprisingly I'm only about 19-20%. What is your BF at the moment sorry if you've already said.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

XRichHx said:


> Much weight you lost In what timescale bud?


ive lost around 3 stone since march mate

going to slow down the fat burning soon as feel may lose too much muscle, so that goal for 4 weeks is now end of summer

abs are through not sure of bf percent but 16.5 stone today


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Huntingground said:


> Hey Rick,
> 
> Those lifts at less than 10% BF would be super impressive mate. Keep it up.


ye deffo dont think they will be anywhere near may slow the diet down and maintain muscle more and hit lower bf end of summer will have think

expect alot of strength loss at under 10% then rebound through winter strength through the roof fingers crossed

how are you buddy


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

kingdale said:


> What are you running to cut on?


was running bsi one rip 1ml eod but stopped about 3 weeks ago did a 2ml enanthate jab that week so probs got a little in me still will start a real cycle again maybe 2 weeks or so, maybe just test but more than likely add tren ace too


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Now then 

Hope your well rick . Any pics of abs ? Ive drop a stone down to 19 and feel awesome even seen ab outline lol

Is that weak ginger natty still in here


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

ewen said:


> Now then
> 
> Hope your well rick . Any pics of abs ? Ive drop a stone down to 19 and feel awesome even seen ab outline lol
> 
> Is that weak ginger natty still in here


no mate its like yourself only outline currently, will get pics in week time when im happy, by no means lean yet but leaner lol

and your a fckin beats with mate ive seen recent pics looking good pal seriously


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

and forget to mention tongiht was supposed to be squats, fcked up had break from stims took 2 ephs and was way too of my cake to train so just did hour cardio, hopefully get to squat tmoz

and apologies matt was a little bit hot headed with ya on here yesterday fella sorry


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

Rick89 said:


> ive lost around 3 stone since march mate
> 
> going to slow down the fat burning soon as feel may lose too much muscle, so that goal for 4 weeks is now end of summer
> 
> abs are through not sure of bf percent but 16.5 stone today


Christ mate thats outstanding, I've struggled to remove 2 stone since January but I know you have a very active job and are carrying a fck load more mass than I.

You'll need to get some pics up man.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

XRichHx said:


> Christ mate thats outstanding, I've struggled to remove 2 stone since January but I know you have a very active job and are carrying a fck load more mass than I.
> 
> You'll need to get some pics up man.


i was fat and watery as fck though mat at19.5 stone, probs most of that was bloat lost mass too as injury stopped me training hard with mind fck

will get some pics in week or two after carb up im flat as fck currently but i reckon 2 weeks will put me at 100kg with alot of abs showing

diet has been carb timing and cardio based, nearly all carbs around workout other meals are pro fat meals, cardio has been some days nearly 2 hours but dropped it down as was too much gonna up carbs drop fats a little and do 1 hour cardio 4 x a week pre brekkie this week


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

strongmanmatt said:


> Yeah good aim to go for, I tested my bf not long again Surprisingly I'm only about 19-20%. What is your BF at the moment sorry if you've already said.


have no idea mate as i have no real accurate measure would say maybe around 18% as outline of abs is coming but maybe more or less have no idea at all lol


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Rick89 said:


> no mate its like yourself only outline currently, will get pics in week time when im happy, by no means lean yet but leaner lol
> 
> and your a fckin beats with mate ive seen recent pics looking good pal seriously


Cheers buddy not sure im cut out to be a strongman unlike yourself you coukd be very good in a few years , you just need an easier life so you can become the beast your DNA has programmed for you .

Keep at it buddy .


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

had 15 egg whites and 3 whole for brekkie and an energy drink with caffeine and 30g carbs

trained 30-40mins after

was supposed to be legs but knee is niggling so do that monday

bench

60kxloads

80kxloads

100kx3

120kx3

140kx3

100kx12

incline

60kx10

100kx8

120kx6, rest 10 secs then 2 rest 10 secs 2 again rest pause style struggled on these today for some reason??

behind neck smith

worked up to 80kx12, rest pause 2/1

side raise machine 2 rest to failure light high rep

45 mins cardio

had apple and grapes after about to have 6 whole eggs 2 bacon and pineapple


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

ewen said:


> Cheers buddy not sure im cut out to be a strongman unlike yourself you coukd be very good in a few years , you just need an easier life so you can become the beast your DNA has programmed for you .
> 
> Keep at it buddy .


what, dont be silly mate look at all the comps youve proved yourself in, you got the viking heart

whats brought this on??


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Rick89 said:


> what, dont be silly mate look at all the comps youve proved yourself in, you got the viking heart
> 
> whats brought this on??


See how this comp goes . Just had enough of getting injuries lol


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

Rick89 said:


> and forget to mention tongiht was supposed to be squats, fcked up had break from stims took 2 ephs and was way too of my cake to train so just did hour cardio, hopefully get to squat tmoz
> 
> and apologies matt was a little bit hot headed with ya on here yesterday fella sorry


I did exact same yesterday, double dropped the ECA's and was stimmed to fvck, lmao


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Sweat said:


> I did exact same yesterday, double dropped the ECA's and was stimmed to fvck, lmao


Ive had a break from it and was using alot more to less effect

downed 2 chest eze with 2 red bulls hour later was of my cake, hardly slept last night haha


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

Rick89 said:


> Ive had a break from it and was using alot more to less effect
> 
> downed 2 chest eze with 2 red bulls hour later was of my cake, hardly slept last night haha


Haha. Class mate. Same with me really. Get used to them fast and then take a break, throw back in mix again but using the doses from before and BOOM... gurning and wanting to go to a rave!


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Sweat said:


> Haha. Class mate. Same with me really. Get used to them fast and then take a break, throw back in mix again but using the doses from before and BOOM... gurning and wanting to go to a rave!


i get a litte bit paranoid come down from them the when im coming up I quite like it, like mild coke hit

sleep is the issue though

not good for me really as I get too much of a liking for certain substances with past problems lol


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

Rick89 said:


> i get a litte bit paranoid come down from them the when im coming up I quite like it, like mild coke hit
> 
> sleep is the issue though
> 
> not good for me really as I get too much of a liking for certain substances with past problems lol


Haha, sound like my twin brother or something. I am same mate and got very addictive personality with regards to stuff like that. Not good! Put all that addictive energy into the gym instead and carry on with your monster growth/lifting/cutting.


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Good evening big rick!

Hope you having a great weekend!


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

strongmanmatt said:


> Good evening big rick!
> 
> Hope you having a great weekend!


nope


----------



## TwoCanVanDamn (Jun 22, 2012)

Rick89 said:


> nope


Lol

Me neither


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

TwoCanVanDamn said:


> Lol
> 
> Me neither


never mind 24 stella and an eight of bud sortin me out so far lol


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

lost track of this but will try keep updated again

friday session was

stricty standing

barxloads

60kx5

70kx5

80kx5

90kx6

behind neck seated

bar x load

60kx15

70kx8

80kx6

90kx6

tricep deadstop extentions on floor


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Rick89 said:


> never mind 24 stella and an eight of bud sortin me out so far lol


Sounds like my reaction to bad news/somebody pi$$ing me off. Good sesh today despite the booze up yesterday mate.

Hope all is mended and well.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

sitting at 17 stone currently flat and still on low carbs with diet, going to up food and fck the diet off for 10 weeks for my cycle where i will be eating super clean and hopefully not gain any fat but add 2-3ib muscle and increase lifts again then begin diet again afterwards i think, wanna feel some big weight in my hand again for a bit haha


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Huntingground said:


> Sounds like my reaction to bad news/somebody pi$$ing me off. Good sesh today despite the booze up yesterday mate.
> 
> Hope all is mended and well.


ye mate no biggie just usual stress feeling a little more positive today

hows thing with you today pal


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

goals for cycle are

deadlift 320

squat 260

front squat 200

bench 175-180

log 130

and stay in decent shape

cycle begin tmoz


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Rick89 said:


> ye mate no biggie just usual stress feeling a little more positive today
> 
> hows thing with you today pal


Good man.

All good thanks mate. Looking forward to hitting the gym and reaping the benefits of this cycle and food. No injuries, just positivity and determination.

Good luck with the cycle. Goals look attainable for you.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Huntingground said:


> Good man.
> 
> All good thanks mate. Looking forward to hitting the gym and reaping the benefits of this cycle and food. No injuries, just positivity and determination.
> 
> Good luck with the cycle. Goals look attainable for you.


cheers buddy hope they will be achieved

im really looking forward to seeing your results matey should be a very interesting run at it for sure


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

first pic is march on cycle at my strongest deadlifting 310 bodyweight of 19.5 stone before my last strongman comp, 2nd pic now on cruise and low cals dieting at 17 stone 10 weeks from my next comp


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

Looking a monster there mate look great in cruise on right


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

marknorthumbria said:


> Looking a monster there mate look great in cruise on right


cheers mate

ye im gonna stay alot cleaner and healthier now, feel alot better for it just see if can still be as good come comp time in better shape, plane to get down to around 8-10% after my comp and lean bulk back up leaner


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

Life is better when your lean bud  ha ha


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

marknorthumbria said:


> Life is better when your lean bud  ha ha


tell em about it mate feel so much better even seem like its made my deppression issues easier (maybe an estro thing)

just hard for me to get my head round feeling weak when competing against lads 20-25 stone lol


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

Aye but you won't have a gut so much more respect from people like me!


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

marknorthumbria said:


> Aye but you won't have a gut so much more respect from people like me!


yes appeals to me more thesedays, I reckon with a good run at proper clean diet through winter will grow better if anything with diet being so spot on, bit of gh and slin and jobs a good un , wont touch them till nail atleast 10%bf first though


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

A bit of tren ace and t3 and it just falls of me Mate do a cycle with both you wont be dissapointed


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

marknorthumbria said:


> A bit of tren ace and t3 and it just falls of me Mate do a cycle with both you wont be dissapointed


nice, well im defof using tren ace anyway will consider t3 in there, probably go for around 400-500 carbs 500 pro fats around 100-150

cardio 3 times a week but will brun a tonne trainin events for comp also


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

cycle going to be put back to begin next monday now instead due to personal issues

training will be

mon-squats and accessory

tue- chest/upper back/bis

wed- cardio and rest

thu-deads and hammies accessory

fri- delts and tris

sat or sun- events but not staright away in around 3-4 weeks tim begin


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Rick89 said:


> first pic is march on cycle at my strongest deadlifting 310 bodyweight of 19.5 stone before my last strongman comp, 2nd pic now on cruise and low cals dieting at 17 stone 10 weeks from my next comp
> 
> View attachment 121675
> View attachment 121676


Look bigger on the right mate, look awesome.

Loving the bullet head too. I have one of those


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

haha bullet head

cheers mate hopefully get some good size and thickness next few weeks , be nice to get back on cycle cruise is fkin boring me now


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

What are you going to be running mate?


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

kingdale said:


> What are you going to be running mate?


test enanthate, tren ace, weeks1-10

possibly dbol week4-10 and maybe some fast acting slin with brekkie and training but not sure yet

would like to throw some peptides in but see how money is


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

Rick89 said:


> test enanthate, tren ace, weeks1-10
> 
> possibly dbol week4-10 and maybe some fast acting slin with brekkie and training but not sure yet
> 
> would like to throw some peptides in but see how money is


Sounds good. Tempted to try slin on my next bulk


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Looking Hench there Rick, Looking very very good in second pic you sexy minx


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

Looking good Rick and glad mood is lifting.. trying to get my head around a cut / semi-cut myself.. now it the time to do it just bloody hard !lol

What your next comp now Strongman up north Wales?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Back is looking awesome Rick!

Good work :beer:


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

JaneN40 said:


> Looking good Rick and glad mood is lifting.. trying to get my head around a cut / semi-cut myself.. now it the time to do it just bloody hard !lol
> 
> What your next comp now Strongman up north Wales?


thanks Jane, I dont mind the diet its the mental side of felling tiny and weak I hate

Ye 10 weeks, north wales trongest man, its a light opens really, some decent welsh lads down for it though, luke davies, richie allen think simon tohmas is considering aswell, should be a greta day, only 5 mins from home for me so could say no


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

R0BLET said:


> Back is looking awesome Rick!
> 
> Good work :beer:


cheers mate, need more thickness and width but will come soon enough


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

Rick89 said:


> thanks Jane, I dont mind the diet its the mental side of felling tiny and weak I hate
> 
> Ye 10 weeks, north wales trongest man, its a light opens really, some decent welsh lads down for it though, luke davies, richie allen think simon tohmas is considering aswell, should be a greta day, only 5 mins from home for me so could say no


Nice one! Saw Luke in action at the <90's and he was like a whippet on the deadlift he was that fast. Sure the weights will be bigger with you so that'll slow him down for ya!  Simon T seems really nice too  should be a good day for you all.

what are your lifts for it? I'm sure you're not that tiny n' weak! lol your back doesn't look it. and what you've lost looks more like BF so all good.. I'm trying to cut about 6kg before my next comp in July.. gotta get my head in it sharpish as won't wanna cut right before.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

JaneN40 said:


> Nice one! Saw Luke in action at the <90's and he was like a whippet on the deadlift he was that fast. Sure the weights will be bigger with you so that'll slow him down for ya!  Simon T seems really nice too  should be a good day for you all.
> 
> what are your lifts for it? I'm sure you're not that tiny n' weak! lol your back doesn't look it. and what you've lost looks more like BF so all good.. I'm trying to cut about 6kg before my next comp in July.. gotta get my head in it sharpish as won't wanna cut right before.


yes Luke is a beast at under 90kg pulling 325 if i recall rightly, got my work cut out but cant see 325 being all that far off for me in 10 weeks time myself, plan to push my deadlift and squat hard this run

sounds tough, cutting for comp is very difficult task, if was me as youve said try get some off now so youve got time to adjust or maybe slowly into comp tough one that Jane


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

well guys bee a bit runned down with flu and sore joints tad fever all yesterday aternoon and this am, hammered the ibrofen ready for dead later but not got amazing hope for the session tbh lol


----------



## JaneN40 (Aug 18, 2012)

Rick89 said:


> yes Luke is a beast at under 90kg pulling 325 if i recall rightly, got my work cut out but cant see 325 being all that far off for me in 10 weeks time myself, plan to push my deadlift and squat hard this run
> 
> sounds tough, cutting for comp is very difficult task, if was me as youve said try get some off now so youve got time to adjust or maybe slowly into comp tough one that Jane


yeah.. if I don't make it it's not the end of the world but it's a personal thing to lose a bit more too so fingers x'd. It's a 10kg weight bracket which is a nightmare as I'm sat right in the middle of it! lol <80 sounds a lot better than <90  but we'll see.. fingers x'd. I did well yesterday but not so well today! I love one more thing about strongwoman.. no bloody weight complications! lol

I'm sure you'll hit your numbers, what are the events your up for? great thing is you'll all have strength and weaknesses.. and enjoy the day!

Hope you feel better soon - I'm just the other end of it all, temp, cold, tired, snotty and chesty side of it all.. just coming out of it since Thursday so fingers x'd you feel better soon and surprise yourself on the deads. Caffeine will help


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Rick89 said:


> well guys bee a bit runned down with flu and sore joints tad fever all yesterday aternoon and this am, hammered the ibrofen ready for dead later but not got amazing hope for the session tbh lol


Possibly take it slow Rick. But your a warrior for thinking of training when ill.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

well guys went and had an excellent session funny how it works out sometimes

deadlift

warmups

240kx2

speed deadlifts

190kx3 for 8 sets

stiff legged deads 140x8 for 3 sets

bent over rows

rev grip chins

good mornings

everything felt fast and easy hope it carrys on this way on the road to 320 deadlift


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

well guys sore as fck today, struggled to get out of bed, may have overdone it hammies are blitzed lol

eaten shedloads probably bit too much crap back on solid clean food tmoz


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

feel ill still so went did some light gay accessory stuff

hoping my hammies get better tmoz for squats but struggling to walk still so might be bit optimistic lol


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Great Session Rick looking great as always. Good Work Fella.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

last nights session was

front squats

60kx10

100kx6

120kx5

140kx2

150kx1

100kx10

100kx10

had to cut it short , as many of you on here now my loyal training partner is my dad, has been for years and he is very passionate about lifting as I am, and also massive strongman fan and loves following comps etc

last night he started to feel pains in his chest, hes a tough fker so its unusual for him to moan, we rushed off out and to a+e, they kept him in all night for checks and it turns out he sufered a very serious heart attack in the gym with me, he doing ok now but wont be discharged for a week yet if that,

head a bit up my ****, going to be strange training tmoz without him and maybe might fk it off for few weeks , nt sure yet but hey ho


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

Hope he's recovering well mate


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Hope your dads ok mate!!! Don't you dare stop training! I'm sure he'll say the same lol


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

hope he recovers mate.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Best wishes Rick mate. My dad had a heart attack several years back so I know how you're feeling. All the best.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Good luck to your dad mate, he sounds a string fella so l am sure this wont beat him :thumbup1:


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Hey mate, Sorry to hear I wish your Dad a very fast recovery mate.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

C.Hill said:


> Hope your dads ok mate!!! Don't you dare stop training! I'm sure he'll say the same lol


Deffo wont stop me training, just heads a bit of a mess rcently so not sure I can focus 100% on comp

cheers for the kind words guys just got back from visiting him, hes good now, but need a fast drastic lifestyle change, ive warned him for yrs this was coming hope he realises now he needs a change should do


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

he deffo wont be doing heavy bennch and deadlifts again any time soon me thinks, cardio all the way now


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Well Cardio is better than nothing Big Rick.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

today session

strict standing military

barxloads

barxloads

40kxloads

60kx6

70kx6

80kx5

90kx3

100kx3

dead stop seated press in rack (pin just around chin height)

60kx10

70kx10

80kx6

90kx6

never them them before they fry tri so will keep them in

dips

bwx20x3

dead stop skull crusher on floor

60kx10 x 3 sets

eating been shyte last 2 weeks and have hammered the booze so look like crap again and holding tonne of water lol

will rectify now


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Good session Rick. Yeah keep of the booze, thats why I train otherwise I'd probably be getting drunk and drinking every weekend.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

strongmanmatt said:


> Good session Rick. Yeah keep of the booze, thats why I train otherwise I'd probably be getting drunk and drinking every weekend.


ye will do i think mate,


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

How is your Dad doing, I have posted a thing in General convo if you get chance, To do with my blood pressure.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

strongmanmatt said:


> How is your Dad doing, I have posted a thing in General convo if you get chance, To do with my blood pressure.


hes good thanks mate just very much bored and kind of in shock

hes had high blood pressure for yrs and never took his meds, this is partly what caused the stress along with other factors cuasing his heart attack last week


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

YEah, It' runs in my family mate, and I am feeling not great atm myself, Don't know if it's the stress of going back to work etc, or other things, but my pulse is still high at the moment.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

strongmanmatt said:


> YEah, It' runs in my family mate, and I am feeling not great atm myself, Don't know if it's the stress of going back to work etc, or other things, but my pulse is still high at the moment.


yerp its in my family too and I have it quite bad at times but thesedays watch for it

best thing to do is buy a monitor, as you say you dont feel great, 90% of the time syptoms are impossible to feel

high water/high vitc, celery extract and avoid any salt or processed food and i will bet my life you will never ever get a high reading

high blood pressure is a result of ****tty lifestyles and modern western living


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Hey Rick, just seen post about your old fella. Hope he is fine mate and pulls through 100%. Keep head down and keep plugging on!!


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Huntingground said:


> Hey Rick, just seen post about your old fella. Hope he is fine mate and pulls through 100%. Keep head down and keep plugging on!!


cheers mate, hes doing ok now,, think hes just a bit gutter and almost like greiving to the fact he will have to quit heavy lifting in the gym and tone it all down

hes like us he loves to lift big and eat big lol not anymore sadly


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Thats probably were I am going wrong RIck, in honesty though fella, I don't eat much processed meats, I try the opposite mate, as I know too much can result in problems, I take alot of vitamins like today I will be having a roast, I have alot of fish and chicken, never drink really, Don't touch much bacon or anything, hence why I look quiet slim in my picture of squatting today, but I am 97.8kg or about without really much on. But I do feel quiet healthy generally, but I guess that's how it all starts.


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Sorry bout your dad, hope he's on the mend!


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

mikemull said:


> Sorry bout your dad, hope he's on the mend!


Thanks buddy, hes good now got to stay in hospital a while though

Im going to have to take my bulking alot slower and healthier from now on as docs says it heridatery and high risk in the family genes


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Hi mate, just caught up in here and really sorry to see what happened with your dad...here's to a full recovery :beer:

Hopefully he's on the mend and with a few lifestyle changes here and there he should be fine eh?

Interesting to read about you feeling much better for dropping a couple of stone....I was up to 20stone 18 months ago and just woke up and thought it was time to drop some weight....I got down to 18 stone in a few months and have hovered around there ever since - feedback is i look a lot better but still kept some size and I feel MUCH better day to day....definitely not gonna go back up to 280 again. I kind of assumed that I would lose strength but I honestly never lost any at all....did you find it the same?

Oh and are you going to the Wales Strongest Man this Sunday at Presthaven?


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Double J said:


> Hi mate, just caught up in here and really sorry to see what happened with your dad...here's to a full recovery :beer:
> 
> Hopefully he's on the mend and with a few lifestyle changes here and there he should be fine eh?
> 
> ...


thanks mate means alot, and yes hopefully he should be ok

theyve said it looking like i will be at high risk, My ehad a bit of a mess, for years ive wanted to be this 21+stone beast lifting insane weights but not sure what I want anymore

I know I love this sh!t too much to fk it off but I love my kids and my health more so fk knows, see how things go take it slow and healthy and maybe I can be a healthier leaner, 19 stone or something with some half decent weights

And to answer your question yes I certainly will be buddy, was supposed to be competing in the welsh up till march when got injured but the boys have asked me to help out loading and setting up events

you going matey?

anyhow

tonight session was bit crap my head wasnt in it fully but hit numbers so doesnt matter

deads

60kxloads

100kx3

140kx1

180kx1

220kx1

250kx2

speed work 200k 5 sets of 3

squats

barxload

60kxloads

100kx5

140kx5

160kx5

180kx5...harder than ever lol lost alot of strenght on these and front squats so will try sort asap

felt sh!t training on my own lol, not sure what future holds for me training wise but health is going to be number one for the meantime


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Changing your goals isn't necessarily a bad thing mate. I'm around 18.5 stone at the moment and have decided that I don't want to get any heavier. In fact I think I might well lose a stone, maybe a stone and a half. I'm pretty confident I could still squat and dead nigh on 300 at that weight and bench 180 or so, even in my 50's. I'm sure you could do more at your age. Health is the important thing. Add some quality strength to that health and you're on a winner:thumbup1:


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Mingster said:


> Changing your goals isn't necessarily a bad thing mate. I'm around 18.5 stone at the moment and have decided that I don't want to get any heavier. In fact I think I might well lose a stone, maybe a stone and a half. I'm pretty confident I could still squat and dead nigh on 300 at that weight and bench 180 or so, even in my 50's. I'm sure you could do more at your age. Health is the important thing. Add some quality strength to that health and you're on a winner:thumbup1:


Thats super impressive for any age fella awesome stuff, I know you right and the support means loads mate thnak you

I think sometimes its hard when youve had certain goals in your mind, the thing is I havent got what it takes to be top strongman without sacrificing my health but as you say health is most important

got a blood pressure monitor on the way then after the cycle going to get bloods done, also cardio reguraly as possible, no crap food

if i can do that and still lift well i will be a happy man 

cheers mate


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Rick89 said:


> Thats super impressive for any age fella awesome stuff, I know you right and the support means loads mate thnak you
> 
> I think sometimes its hard when youve had certain goals in your mind, the thing is I havent got what it takes to be top strongman without sacrificing my health but as you say health is most important
> 
> ...


No worries mate. You know that I've followed your progress for a good old while now and I wouldn't have done that if I hadn't seen something special, not only in your lifts, but in your attitude and the way you go about things as well. There are the various weight categories in powerlifting you could have a crack at, or a weight limited strongman class. You only have to look at Chris Jenkins to see some awesome power at a slightly lighter weight. I'm sure you'll do very well at whatever you set your sights on:thumbup1:


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Rick89 said:


> thanks mate means alot, and yes hopefully he should be ok
> 
> theyve said it looking like i will be at high risk, My ehad a bit of a mess, for years ive wanted to be this 21+stone beast lifting insane weights but not sure what I want anymore
> 
> ...


You are spot on mate - family and kids have to come first...I had a long break from the gym until 6 years ago when I started training again. I know for sure I will always train now and in the future but as I am getting older I realise I have my health to consider more and more. I was always a cardio dodger, and still am to a large extent, but I am lighter, stronger and generally fitter than I have been in a long time and will continue to try to make strides with my general fitness.

If it is something genetic and you are at high risk I can only applaud your thinking and I think Mingster is spot on in what he says; there are plenty of opportunities out there for you in the future mate, I'm sure there are still big things in store for you in the strength game :thumbup1:

Oh and yes I will be there on Sunday with Enjoy1. We will keep an eye out for you and definitely come and say hello.

Have to say I have not seen a lot of publicity for it locally - We are assuming you can pay on the day to attend?


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

cheers guys mean alot really does

well woke up today with a real urge to throw some heavy **** around

frame walk

170x20m

230x20m

250x20mt

270x20m

310x20

first proper go at these went well felt good

log

40kxloads

70kxloads

80kx1

90kx1

100kx1

110kx1

180kx8

just testin where i was with these will work a pla out to get them up


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

Go for max strength for Bodyweight mate! Way to go !


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

marknorthumbria said:


> Go for max strength for Bodyweight mate! Way to go !


I am deffo going to mate now, well atleast max strength within decent shape, wont eve let myself get as fat and watery as i have in the past even though I was strong as fck lol


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

today session was supposed to be pressing and tris

instead i bought a crate of stella and am half way through oooopppsss


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Rick89 said:


> today session was supposed to be pressing and tris
> 
> instead i bought a crate of stella and am half way through oooopppsss


Haahaa, enjoy the beers mate

:beer:


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Huntingground said:


> Haahaa, enjoy the beers mate
> 
> :beer:


will do my friend

dont know whats wrong with me lately cant get into it all


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Rick89 said:


> will do my friend
> 
> dont know whats wrong with me lately cant get into it all


THat's the way it goes mate, peaks and troughs, don't beat yourself up about it, enjoy beers and rest and smash it next week.

How's your old man? All sorted now?


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Huntingground said:


> THat's the way it goes mate, peaks and troughs, don't beat yourself up about it, enjoy beers and rest and smash it next week.
> 
> How's your old man? All sorted now?


I know mate your right its jsut a little bit of a headfck at times

yes hes good now thanks buddy, went picked him up and brought him home today as hes not aloud to drive, thinks hes struggling to come to terms he wont lift heavy again though


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Rick89 said:


> I know mate your right its jsut a little bit of a headfck at times
> 
> yes hes good now thanks buddy, went picked him up and brought him home today as hes not aloud to drive, thinks hes struggling to come to terms he wont lift heavy again though


Good to hear about old man, probably won't be such a bad thing in long run if he drops weight/BF, does cardio, gets healthier but would mess with my head not being able to smash heavy weights.

Off to bed now, have a Stella for me


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Huntingground said:


> Good to hear about old man, probably won't be such a bad thing in long run if he drops weight/BF, does cardio, gets healthier but would mess with my head not being able to smash heavy weights.
> 
> Off to bed now, have a Stella for me


Haha your right buddy, and will do big man, big day on sunday wales strongest man, due to injury Im not competing but loading and setting up equipment etc cant fckin wait like the FA Cup final of welsh strongman


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Rick its not good I am drinking half a litre of Whisky mate. But I feel I deserve to celebrate LOL.

The things training does to you.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

log press

80kx6

85kx3

90x3

95kx2

100kx2

110x2

strict standing barbell

barxloads

60kx6

70kx5

80kx3

90kx3

100kx1..wanted 3 but just wasnt there not sure why, was really hot and exhausted tho

seated pin press (bar just under chin)

80kx8

80kx7

80kx6

80kx6

tricep mumbo jumbo


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

today session hit numbers but felt heavy and i couldnt get into it really

deadlift

60kxloads

100kx3

140kx2

180kx2

220kx2

belt on

272.5kgx2

speed work 180x3 for few

left gym was tired hungry and too hot, cnt be bothered tbh


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Hey Rick, Chin up I know I'm feeling abit like this atm, If only we lived near each other, eh then beat each other up until we got motivated, Still some decent numbers on the Deads mate 600lbs plus aint it for reps, not to shabby dude.

Rest and eat. I am going to try sleep now " Try" being the operative word, I've been told ZMA is worth a good whats your idea on this?


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

strongmanmatt said:


> Hey Rick, Chin up I know I'm feeling abit like this atm, If only we lived near each other, eh then beat each other up until we got motivated, Still some decent numbers on the Deads mate 600lbs plus aint it for reps, not to shabby dude.
> 
> Rest and eat. I am going to try sleep now " Try" being the operative word, I've been told ZMA is worth a good whats your idea on this?


hey buddy, Ye not bad numbers still suppose

not sure on the sleep front mate, when i need to get to sleep i usuall smoke a joint and a few shots of scotch lol


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

another kind of crap session, neglected squats this yr so the number are low at the moment

squat

barxloads

60kx6

100kx5

140kx5

180kx3

200kx3

front squats

60kx5

100kx5

140kx

160kx2,,failed 3rd rep , is more form issue than strength, not done alot so maybe low weight nail form nx time

sped squats to below parallel bench

100kx3 x 8

get the numbers back up now get the work in where ive missed it


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Yeah, your going to be abit down, won't take you long to get back were you were RIck, I am having a cheat meal tonight chinese not my favourite but alot of calories needed. Smash it next time as you say on fronts, whats your best frontie mate?


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

strongmanmatt said:


> Yeah, your going to be abit down, won't take you long to get back were you were RIck, I am having a cheat meal tonight chinese not my favourite but alot of calories needed. Smash it next time as you say on fronts, whats your best frontie mate?


180x2 over 12 months ago mate, never stuck at them regrettably


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

JUst going through a bit of a lull at the moment mate, head down, work through it and you'll see the benefits when you smash through the other side and lifts shoot up.

I think that the lulls are the most important and shape us as a lifter. Any fcker can get their a$$ down the gym when things are going well, sorts men from boys when things are going sh1te.

Good luck mate.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

today was just a gay accessory day really

bench

barxloads

60kxloads

100kxloads

120kx5

130kx3

140kx2

incline

60kxloads

100kx5

110kx5

120kx3

125kx2

130kx2

few pulldowns, rows and some curls

events in the morning if i can manage after the 20 stellas im working through now


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Rick89 said:


> the 20 stellas im working through now


Stop it Rick, you're making me fckin thirsty!!!


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Huntingground said:


> Stop it Rick, you're making me fckin thirsty!!!


haha last binge for me now, cycle starts properly very soon, gonna be some big lifts in 6 weeks ;-)


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Go GO Big Rick, I've been told of by my coach Oops. Hit pb today on the lovely frontie.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

hungover dehydrated session is the sun this morning

frame worked up to what i think was 300 or 320 need confirm what it is empty

then up to 300 yoke

everything felt slow and heavy but Im 2 stone lighter then when training for giants so suppose its going to lol


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Good work, Well yes losing weight fat and muscle is never going to make things to easy.


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

Fair play for even bothering training after 20 Stella. Still some good weights aswell.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

kingdale said:


> Fair play for even bothering training after 20 Stella. Still some good weights aswell.


cheers mate, didnt make it through them all so not too bad


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

standing strict press

barxloadsx2

40kxloads

60kx6

80kx3

100kx3x5 sets

pin press seated (chin level)

85kx5x5 sets

dips

bwxloads

bw+20kxloads

bw+40kx8

tricep extentions lyingx3


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Nice bit of a pump session there mr Rick. Good job fella.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

strongmanmatt said:


> Nice bit of a pump session there mr Rick. Good job fella.


felt very strong today to be fair, everythign was easy and will hopefully up weight but same reps/sets nx week


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Yeah rick your looking good I am still telling myself that I can do 8-10 on 150 on squat did 6 tonight and they were not that hard really. When I do or call a hard squat hard it's when I don't get back up. :whistling:

Keep it up Rick your looking very solid atm.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

@Rick89, are you about mate? Back i gym or struggling for motivation?


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Huntingground said:


> @Rick89, are you about mate? Back i gym or struggling for motivation?


Hey pal, Im good thanks just been mega busy so cycle kid onf got put on hold, started today actually just test then add tren in week or two, doing DC training for a bit as want to put on some muscle mass rather than strength for a little bit


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Rick89 said:


> Hey pal, Im good thanks just been mega busy so cycle kid onf got put on hold, started today actually just test then add tren in week or two, doing DC training for a bit as want to put on some muscle mass rather than strength for a little bit


Good Luck rick, be interested to see how you do.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

quick update, been a bit hectic as of late gym has been here and there and lucky if getting 2 meals a day in me, Im taking some time out of comps and training full on for a few weeks/months due to some health issues i need to address ( nothing related to gear or gym what so ever by the way) , will be cruising on 1ml tet 300 every 10 days for the forseeable and going through the mtions gym wise 1-2 a week but got other things i need to prioritise , thanks for the support in here guys had a great start to the yr with gianst live and lots of pb;s, wont be updating this now, will still be on the forum a bit though so all good

over and out


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Rick89 said:


> quick update, been a bit hectic as of late gym has been here and there and lucky if getting 2 meals a day in me, Im taking some time out of comps and training full on for a few weeks/months due to some health issues i need to address ( nothing related to gear or gym what so ever by the way) , will be cruising on 1ml tet 300 every 10 days for the forseeable and going through the mtions gym wise 1-2 a week but got other things i need to prioritise , thanks for the support in here guys had a great start to the yr with gianst live and lots of pb;s, wont be updating this now, will still be on the forum a bit though so all good
> 
> over and out


I am really sorry to hear that Rick, I hope whatever the problems which you have to address, will be good sorted/ I am considering also stop updating here, but I will see As I find this forum side tracks my trail of thoughts and that, but maybe that is just me, glad you will still be training, you may find that training just twice a week is better for you anyhow mind wise and body, and will probably be getting more out of your sesssions/

I wish you all the success with whatever your going to go onto do anyhow mate, and remember never give up what you love to do! Unless it's drinking whiskey. eh


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

Good luck with what ever it is mate.


----------

